# UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2019



## Douglas Lobo (Dec 12, 2018)

Someone has any idea of the status? I have applied to the MFA in Screenwriting.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 12, 2018)

From past year's applications it looks like interview notifications start going out around mid January:

Search results for query: Ucla screenwriting

Good luck!


----------



## kreativesoul (Dec 12, 2018)

I applied for Directing. I believe we'll be notified of interviews mid January, although an interview isn't needed to be accepted.


----------



## Shade (Dec 28, 2018)

Hey guys! I applied too (Screenwriting)! Haven't heard from them yet. Looks like interview notifications start rolling out in mid-January. Last year they went out in early February. What I do know is that you do need an interview to be accepted, at least for the screenwriting track. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Chris W (Dec 28, 2018)

Shade said:


> Hey guys! I applied too (Screenwriting)! Haven't heard from them yet.


Be sure to add your application to the new application tracker!  Good luck!

Application Tracker


----------



## amlena (Jan 15, 2019)

Hey all! First time poster, long time lurker! Wanted to share that I just received a message through the Acceptd platform regarding whether I'd like to do a Skype or in-person interview! SO excited. I opted for in-person because I'm local to LA. Anyone else receive an interview request yet??


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> Hey all! First time poster, long time lurker! Wanted to share that I just received a message through the Acceptd platform regarding whether I'd like to do a Skype or in-person interview! SO excited. I opted for in-person because I'm local to LA. Anyone else receive an interview request yet??


Congrats!


----------



## divmoh247 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi Amlena, just to check is this for USC or UCLA?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 15, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hi Amlena, just to check is this for USC or UCLA?



Oh shoot... it's UCLA...Sorry... I moved it to the wrong thread. Fixing now.


----------



## divmoh247 (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks Chris! Just wanted to inform everyone here that I just got my notification from UCLA and they want to interview me. Good luck to you all!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 15, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Thanks Chris! Just wanted to inform everyone here that I just got my notification from UCLA and they want to interview me. Good luck to you all!



Same here! I'm ecstatic. Radio silence for every application ever for anything film related. Until now. I live in Canada so can only do Skype.

Does anyone know the percentage of interviewees to accepted students? I can't seem to locate the previous years' spreadsheet data...


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Same here! I'm ecstatic. Radio silence for every application ever for anything film related. Until now. I live in Canada so can only do Skype.
> 
> Does anyone know the percentage of interviewees to accepted students? I can't seem to locate the previous years' spreadsheet data...



Be sure to add your own application to the tracker... I only see yours for USC.

As far as the percentages... all of the old application data from the spreadsheets has been added to the new application tracker... although some of 2015 is still being imported in.

You can use the *Advanced Search* to sort through the applications in the tracker.

Here are the results though for 2018 UCLA accepted after interview:

Search results for query: Ucla screenwriting

Here are the results for 2018 UCLA denied after interview:

Search results for query: Ucla screenwriting

I did a break down of the rough acceptance rates in this article here:

Film School MFA Acceptance Rates, Minimum GPAs, Decision Dates, and more...

But the old spreadsheets can still be found on this page if you want to look there:

Tracking application status (Google Sheets)

More features coming hopefully soon should make the Application Tracker on the site even easier to use and sort through information.


----------



## biacelani (Jan 16, 2019)

amlena said:


> Hey all! First time poster, long time lurker! Wanted to share that I just received a message through the Acceptd platform regarding whether I'd like to do a Skype or in-person interview! SO excited. I opted for in-person because I'm local to LA. Anyone else receive an interview request yet??



Hey guys! Same here, except I opted for the Skype interview since I live in Brazil.
So excited! Good luck to everyone and see you on the other side!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 16, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Be sure to add your own application to the tracker... I only see yours for USC.
> 
> As far as the percentages... all of the old application data from the spreadsheets has been added to the new application tracker... although some of 2015 is still being imported in.
> 
> ...



I have added my applications to the tracker. And thank you for all the resources!  can't stop smiling about the interview.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I have added my applications to the tracker. And thank you for all the resources!  can't stop smiling about the interview.


YAY! Glad you like it. Please let me know if there's anything I can do to improve the tracker or the site.

And congrats again!


----------



## Shade (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh, well, looks like that's it for everyone else... From what I hear they send all the notifications on the same day based on previous years


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2019)

Shade said:


> Oh, well, looks like that's it for everyone else... From what I hear they send all the notifications on the same day based on previous years


It does appear that way from looking at other years but who knows.... Until you've heard for sure I wouldn't give up hope. Did you apply to any other programs as well?


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey everybody! Just curious on if any of you who received an invitation to interview and responded with what time works best, ever got an email back confirming your interview time? I sent them a response that interviewing in person would be great, but haven't heard back from them. Just want to make sure I did it the right way. Thanks for anybody's help!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> I sent them a response that interviewing in person would be great, but haven't heard back from them. Just want to make sure I did it the right way. Thanks for anybody's help!


I wouldn't read too much into it. They're probably swamped. If they wanted to interview you then they want to interview you. Unless you told then off in your email and called them aholes or something you're probably fine.  How long has it been since you sent the email?


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I wouldn't read too much into it. They're probably swamped. If they wanted to interview you then they want to interview you. Unless you told then off in your email and called them aholes or something you're probably fine. How long has it been since you sent the email?


Haha I definitely didn't do anything like that! I sent it after I got off work the night we got the invites. Only reason I asked is because they said to respond by the the 18th. I figured there might be some type of confirmation, but I could be very wrong as well. Would be far from the first time.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2019)

I definitely know the feeling. Many times I've been emailed about jobs and I respond back and it takes a while to get a response and it's nerve-wracking.

If you don't hear back you can always call later today to make sure they got your email.


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I definitely know the feeling. Many times I've been emailed about jobs and I respond back and it takes a while to get a response and it's nerve-wracking.
> 
> If you don't hear back you can always call later today to make sure they got your email.


Great advice, thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 17, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Great advice, thank you!


No problem. Be sure to add your application to the tracker when you can to help other applicants.

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2019-ma-mfa.1/add


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 17, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Haha I definitely didn't do anything like that! I sent it after I got off work the night we got the invites. Only reason I asked is because they said to respond by the the 18th. I figured there might be some type of confirmation, but I could be very wrong as well. Would be far from the first time.



Hey, pretty sure that they will send an email out next week and give you a time. I think yeah they are swamped.


----------



## Shade (Jan 20, 2019)

Chris W said:


> It does appear that way from looking at other years but who knows.... Until you've heard for sure I wouldn't give up hope. Did you apply to any other programs as well?


LMU Writing for the Screen but not so sure about the quality of the program. Is there a thread where I can take a look? Or someone here who knows best?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

Shade said:


> LMU Writing for the Screen but not so sure about the quality of the program. Is there a thread where I can take a look? Or someone here who knows best?



Be sure to add your LMU application to the tracker as well.

As far as old threads you can use the Advanced Search to narrow some down:

Search results for query: LMU screenwriting

You should also create an LMU Writing for Screen 2019 thread if there already isn't one. I'll see about contacting some people who are there who can come respond to your questions there.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 20, 2019)

Shade said:


> LMU Writing for the Screen but not so sure about the quality of the program. Is there a thread where I can take a look?


See this thread:

LMU Film School Applications 2018


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 25, 2019)

Anybody received an email back about their interview time?


----------



## Douglas Lobo (Jan 25, 2019)

I didn´t receive anything, actually. I sent them an e-mail asking for the status and received this answer: "Unfortunately we do not update applicants as to the status of their applications."


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 25, 2019)

Douglas Lobo said:


> I didn´t receive anything, actually. I sent them an e-mail asking for the status and received this answer: "Unfortunately we do not update applicants as to the status of their applications."


Did you get an email last week about whether you wanted an in-person interview or a Skype one?


----------



## Douglas Lobo (Jan 25, 2019)

I didn´t receive any e-mail. No interviews. I am probably out.


----------



## Zach0323 (Jan 25, 2019)

Douglas Lobo said:


> I didn´t receive any e-mail. No interviews. I am probably out.


No worries, you never really know with these things! I was just curious because they said they would schedule them this week, but I haven't heard anything after the initial email.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Jan 25, 2019)

Anyone else get an email to schedule their interview, but when you go into acceptd, are not able to see the schedule to choose your day/time? I already submitted the info they needed. 

I'm thinking they just haven't uploaded the schedule for everyone to choose?


----------



## amlena (Jan 25, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> Anyone else get an email to schedule their interview, but when you go into acceptd, are not able to see the schedule to choose your day/time? I already submitted the info they needed.
> 
> I'm thinking they just haven't uploaded the schedule for everyone to choose?



Same thing is happening to me. It gives me a message saying "This schedule isn't available". I'm going to give it an hour then try again.


----------



## divmoh247 (Jan 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, so they followed up with me today and asked me to update my details and put up a headshot. I know this might be silly but what kind of headshot should I be putting up exactly? I'm guessing this is a no selfie zone?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 27, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hi everyone, so they followed up with me today and asked me to update my details and put up a headshot. I know this might be silly but what kind of headshot should I be putting up exactly? I'm guessing this is a no selfie zone?



I just put a selfie. But a plain one, not like an odd angle with any pouting or anything haha.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 27, 2019)

On another note, I'm kind of stressing out about the interview. My biggest fear is that they like me but just not with the group this year.. should I be telling them that this is basically my last shot, financially, etc? Or is that unecessary.. should I tone individuality down a little? I know they liked the portfolio but what if it's not right for this year.. ah I repeated myself. I'm having full blown panic attacks right now I need this so badly. 

Wondering if any past students may shed some light on this, or wear I should post this type of question?


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Wondering if any past students may shed some light on this, or wear I should post this type of question?


Here are some members who applied to UCLA Screenwriting last fall. Hopefully they can get back to you on this. @Michel Lichand @Eddy @luckypig @JLWilco @Dorothy @Teddy @Stopnchat @FirstTimer



BuddernScotch said:


> should I be telling them that this is basically my last shot, financially, etc?


Well you certainly want to be enthusiastic and passionate. But not desperate. Fine line I'm sure.  But try not to freak out. I know it's hard.

When's your interview date?


----------



## Eddy (Jan 27, 2019)

They ask you for a pitch/logline of your script(s). Then they ask you “Why UCLA.” I suggest u talk about the program and the research you did to pick their school specifically. And they ask if you want to do TV or film. Lastly, they pitch the extension program. I was super nervous and talked too much about myself, instead of talking about my goals as a writer. If I could go back, I would talk about why I was choosing their program, and why I’m a strong and prepared writer. That would be my focus. Good luck!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Jan 28, 2019)

When's your interview date?[/QUOTE]

Feb 7! Updated on applications.



Eddy said:


> They ask you for a pitch/logline of your script(s). Then they ask you “Why UCLA.” I suggest u talk about the program and the research you did to pick their school specifically. And they ask if you want to do TV or film. Lastly, they pitch the extension program. I was super nervous and talked too much about myself, instead of talking about my goals as a writer. If I could go back, I would talk about why I was choosing their program, and why I’m a strong and prepared writer. That would be my focus. Good luck!



Thank you so so very much!! I have a lot more prep to do.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 1, 2019)

I am also freaking out especially since Feb. 7th is so close now. Best we can do is be enthusiastic and prepared! And once it's over forget about it immediately lol


----------



## Eddy (Feb 1, 2019)

I got an interview last year, but this year it looks like I won't be invited again. Does anybody know for sure that you must be interviewed to get accepted? My crazy idea is that they will send me an email saying I got accepted without having to interview again. Crazy, right? Anybody got any thoughts on this?


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 1, 2019)

Eddy said:


> I got an interview last year, but this year it looks like I won't be invited again. Does anybody know for sure that you must be interviewed to get accepted? My crazy idea is that they will send me an email saying I got accepted without having to interview again. Crazy, right? Anybody got any thoughts on this?


Since this is my first time applying I don't really know, but that could be a possibility! Especially since they've interviewed you before.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 1, 2019)

Eddy said:


> I got an interview last year, but this year it looks like I won't be invited again. Does anybody know for sure that you must be interviewed to get accepted? My crazy idea is that they will send me an email saying I got accepted without having to interview again. Crazy, right? Anybody got any thoughts on this?


How I'm getting through my days right now is the assurance that - you are talented and have potential. What's more, it has been recognized by a top institution, which is incredibly lucky in itself. And if this is the path you are willing to pursue forever despite knowing you might not ever succeed, then you can continue to do so with the knowledge that you have what it takes. The rest is often not in our control.

(I say this but there is still that little voice in the back of my head that is making me nervous beyond measure telling me this is my one shot.. hahahahaha laugh it off)


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 7, 2019)

Just had my interview with Neil Landau. He was really nice. The interview went well. He asked me why UCLA, asked what shows I like watching (since I'm a TV track) and what kinda of features I'd want to write since we're expected to write them. Then asked me if I had any questions for him. A lot of people asked him about job opportunities (just be mindful of that when you're asking questions). Not formal, more a casual conversation. Hope it goes well for you as he told me that whoever is being interviewed are basically finalists at this point as they've already evaluated us based on our work.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 7, 2019)

So I just had my interview and BOY did everything from my nightmares occur. My phone was dying and skyp was being very weird, connected but not connected.

My interview was with George. He reached out for a video call. I could not accept. None of the buttons were working except for the reject call button. We tried several more times, called a few more times with mobile to think of a different way to interview, and finally settled on doing a zoom call, which took us a few more minutes tp set up. All of this took maybe 40 minutes. I'm not kidding. 

Once the interview finally started, George was so friendly and conversational that it helped me calm down a bit. He asked me some open-ended questions like: so you play video games? (Based off my portfolio) and I launch into a rambling. But I usually wrap up such ramblings in a concise manner-except throughout the interview, every time I tried to wrap up my ramblings, I cut out! So it must have made very little sense... then he asked how the feature excerpt ended and I think I said: the characters are 10 years older and do the exact same thing as the middle of the film... which is what happens but I got cut off when I was trying to explain why it was significant. This was the only interview in which I was actually asked about my portfolio, and this worries me so much even though divmoh says all interviewees have quite a good shot (paraphrasing).

Gotta say... this forum is basically my therapy as I am once again rambling and being slightly nonsensical. Because at this point im near delirium thinking that 0/3 of my interviews will net an acceptance and I will be stuck doing an MA in english for 2 yrs then finish with more debt and little hope of ever trying to go to filmschool again based off the changes to debt repayment starting this year in Canada.

But writing this out is helping me feel better and also making me realize that perhaps I am just really really hungry as I couldnt eat before the interview because of nerves and also for my lmu interview i had a small piece of spinach stuck in my teeth despite my i guess horrible teeth brushing skills...............................

 well i am off to go get a family combo and eat it by myself


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 7, 2019)

I had my interview with Phyllis, who was super friendly. She explained that apparently they are going to be finally changing the curriculum from the past 40 years, as well as people like Hal Ackerman are no longer there. For people who have stalked the website, he's the man in all the videos. SO this was interesting to hear but also made me fairly trepidatious if now there's a whole repositioning and not very many permanent staff. She asked me why UCLA, asked if I had questions, etc, and my favorite movies and tv shows. I'm curious to know if anyone knows the amount of people overall interviewed as well as the total applications? Good luck to everybody


----------



## biacelani (Feb 7, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I had my interview with Phyllis, who was super friendly. She explained that apparently they are going to be finally changing the curriculum from the past 40 years, as well as people like Hal Ackerman are no longer there. For people who have stalked the website, he's the man in all the videos. SO this was interesting to hear but also made me fairly trepidatious if now there's a whole repositioning and not very many permanent staff. She asked me why UCLA, asked if I had questions, etc, and my favorite movies and tv shows. I'm curious to know if anyone knows the amount of people overall interviewed as well as the total applications? Good luck to everybody



I heard there were about 4000 applicants each year and (from what I counted in the interview slots on the acceptd website) 130 people being interviewed. But these aren't official numbers or anything, just making assumptions haha

Thanks for giving us a heads up about the interview. Mine's tomorrow and I couldn't be more nervous! Good luck to everyone


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 7, 2019)

So here's the information that I was actually trying to share - UCLA seems to have hired some new people (George) but these are qualified people - George has been working decades in the industry and got his MA from USC. He prefers the UCLA environment to USC. This wasn't a sell at all, he was being very genuine. He was actually not sure about filmschool as a whole until after teaching at UCLA.

Another thing, is that UCLA's courses are now about 50/50 feature vs tv. They did change their courses recently to offer more tv writing BASED ON THE DEMAND OF THEIR STUDENTS, grad and undergrad. So yes their program changed but this is at the behest of their students. I was slightly worried that they want their students to focus on tv, but that is not the case. 1st year is quite general, then 2nd year you can choose your specialty. 

This information was gained through my interview today, which I wasn't able to share earlier as I was having a lil bit of an overreaction to the technical difficulties of my interview 

So Cd23 I wouldn't really worry about UCLA not being a top tier school or anything. I'm sure they have had faculty and definitely program changes before.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2019)

biacelani said:


> I heard there were about 4000 applicants each year


Woah! Need to get more of those applicants on this site! That's way more than I thought.


----------



## Shade (Feb 7, 2019)

Also! Remember! If you don't get in, you can do the Professional Program! It's cheaper and it's the same faculty. Some of the people you mentioned here (interviewers) are my teachers, actually. So if you don't get in after the interview, there are options.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello! Short time reader, first-time poster here. I've been hesitant to post because it's scary feeling like you're putting yourself out there with knowing you may fail, but I'm giving it a go. 

Just finished my interview! I interviewed with Phyllis Nagy and I think it went well! She asked me "Why UCLA?" "Why an MFA?" and "Why apply now?" After those three, she asked if I had any questions for her about the program. Then she asked about my favorite TV shows, films, and books. That was pretty much it. Due to the applicants interviewing in-person in late February, she said I should expect to hear back by March 5-15. 

I tried to gauge her reaction to get an answer. Is it good she told me when I'd hear back from UCLA? She mentioned maybe seeing me again down the line. Obviously, these are just words spoken and insecurities scattering inside my head but the tough part is over. I've done all I could. I don't wanna ramble too long, but I feel good, which feels like the worst feeling. 

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2019)

I got accepted to the professional program but havent applied to the MFA program yet...do you think the PP is a good starting point?


----------



## Dan (Feb 11, 2019)

Lucabreu96 said:


> Hello! Short time reader, first-time poster here. I've been hesitant to post because it's scary feeling like you're putting yourself out there with knowing you may fail, but I'm giving it a go.
> 
> Just finished my interview! I interviewed with Phyllis Nagy and I think it went well! She asked me "Why UCLA?" "Why an MFA?" and "Why apply now?" After those three, she asked if I had any questions for her about the program. Then she asked about my favorite TV shows, films, and books. That was pretty much it. Due to the applicants interviewing in-person in late February, she said I should expect to hear back by March 5-15.
> 
> ...


Cant imagine trying to list my favorite films and tv shows on the spot like that! ?


----------



## divmoh247 (Feb 11, 2019)

details about my interview: i was asked why ucla, why im pursuing this degree and why now. I was asked about  my favourite shows, what kind of stuff i want to make (especially in features as i'm a tv track. TV needs to do at least two features) we chatted a bit about the good place, we both liked true crime so we gabbed about adaptations and that the class for adaptations usually goes to features tracks but they can make exceptions. all in all a good interview. i asked him a few questions and then it was done. Hope everyone who got an interview feels good about themselves, trust that even if you don't get it, you belong here. I can't reiterate this enough. It's a competitive program and we're talented enough to make it this far. Even if you haven't gotten an interview- i don't know about you, but writing the samples was all the motivation i needed to know that i can, in fact, do this and that i want to do this for the rest of my life.


----------



## JEC (Feb 11, 2019)

Is it possible to get in without an interview request? I graduated from UCLA's undergrad English department and took film and screenwriting classes there so I was wondering if there's a slim chance of them going "Alright, we know him."

I dunno, just trying to keep my hopes up, plus I got a Columbia interview request so I figure my application had SOMETHING going for it...


----------



## Mike Cho (Feb 13, 2019)

JEC said:


> Is it possible to get in without an interview request? I graduated from UCLA's undergrad English department and took film and screenwriting classes there so I was wondering if there's a slim chance of them going "Alright, we know him."
> 
> I dunno, just trying to keep my hopes up, plus I got a Columbia interview request so I figure my application had SOMETHING going for it...



I'm on the same boat as you, same undergrad and also took screenwriting classes there. I'm not entirely sure how the acceptances work, but if I had to guess it looks like for whatever reason we got passed up. Best of luck with Columbia!


----------



## tlmini (Feb 13, 2019)

Lucabreu96 said:


> Hello! Short time reader, first-time poster here. I've been hesitant to post because it's scary feeling like you're putting yourself out there with knowing you may fail, but I'm giving it a go.
> 
> Just finished my interview! I interviewed with Phyllis Nagy and I think it went well! She asked me "Why UCLA?" "Why an MFA?" and "Why apply now?" After those three, she asked if I had any questions for her about the program. Then she asked about my favorite TV shows, films, and books. That was pretty much it. Due to the applicants interviewing in-person in late February, she said I should expect to hear back by March 5-15.
> 
> ...


I also had an interview with Phyllis and it went exactly the same. It felt very short and perhaps not enough time to gauge a person. I don't know...


----------



## JEC (Feb 13, 2019)

Mike Cho said:


> I'm on the same boat as you, same undergrad and also took screenwriting classes there. I'm not entirely sure how the acceptances work, but if I had to guess it looks like for whatever reason we got passed up. Best of luck with Columbia!


Thanks, man. Honestly, I think I may have gotten passed up because a few years ago, Nagy compared Bernie Sanders to the murderous cult leader Jim Jones on Twitter and when I called her out on it, she blocked me (this was obviously before she was the head of UCLA's screenwriting department and I knew I was applying). I didn't say anything vulgar or insulting to her personally but if she ran a quick background check, she'd see that she blocked me and probably assumed I was an ***hole.

Then again, she may have had nothing to do with my application and whoever did just thought my submission was lousy. Either way, at least now I won't feel any pressure to send UCLA money...


----------



## Stanley Maciejczyk (Feb 13, 2019)

I feel like I'm in the same boat. I've read Nagy's Twitter, and I'm afraid that she probably took offence, after giving my screenplay a shallow read.

The screenplay I submitted followed a pick up artist and the people that bought into his bullshit.

I was trying to explore Foucault's idea that all individuals are representatives of larger systems of thought, so no one is really a free agent operating purley on their own volition.

However, if you gave it a shallow read you might think it was sexist at times.

It would be unfair to call Shakespeare anti-semitic. The characters in Merchant of Venice are anti-semitic, but Shakespeare himself was trying to teach us a lesson about prejudice.


----------



## JEC (Feb 13, 2019)

Stanley Maciejczyk said:


> I feel like I'm in the same boat. I've read Nagy's Twitter, and I'm afraid that she probably took offence, after giving my screenplay a shallow read.
> 
> The screenplay I submitted followed a pick up artist and the people that bought into his bullshit.
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have a problem if your script is well-handled. I mean, Kyle Chandler's character in Nagy's CAROL script was deeply misogynistic. I just don't recommend tweeting at successful people who can potentially influence your career when they're in Rage Mode.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 14, 2019)

Stanley Maciejczyk said:


> I feel like I'm in the same boat. I've read Nagy's Twitter, and I'm afraid that she probably took offence, after giving my screenplay a shallow read.
> 
> The screenplay I submitted followed a pick up artist and the people that bought into his bullshit.
> 
> ...



Second time writing this as I'm on my mobile and accidentally erased it... so hope it doesnt sound condescending...

If this Nagy person were willy nilly rejecting prospective students based on their social media persona, unless it was the feud of the century, it's quite unlikely. This is not a professional opinion at all but 3 years ago when I first applied all portfolios were anonymous in the first round of review. Nagy may not even be on the preliminary review committee/group/whatever they use.

Even though it's odd and a little terrifying that we could be judged based on our social media personas, it's still an extension of us. If person A overheard person B talking with their friends and person B was making awful jokes about person A, it's hard for person A to excuse that behaviour by thinking : person B is in a different atmosphere, regular character values don't apply.

That being said, again, if it wasn't a huge feud that could be (mis)construed as so offensive and hurtful that would potentially disrupt a learning environment, I don't think it would really affect a school admission, at least I really hope that's not the decision-making process.

I may have spoken out of turn here but I will stress again that this isn't to hurt anyone, just an opinion that may shed some light on the issue at hand. That's how I read most online opinions, and hopefully any review people that run into personal opinions online would think in a similar vein.


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah.... i'm with you on that. That's pretty fucked up to reduce her to caring about some offhand thing on twitter years ago that she's so petty and somehow remembers who you are. That's like major conspiracy level paranoia.

And as far as being admitted without an interview goes, I have no idea. But I think it's always a possibility depending on program haha.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 15, 2019)

I've been alternating between the gym and binge watching tv shows (for educational purposes! To study their structure and stuff I tell myself) so I only think about/panic about not getting in anywhere -again- about once a day!!


----------



## JEC (Feb 15, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Yeah.... i'm with you on that. That's pretty fucked up to reduce her to caring about some offhand thing on twitter years ago that she's so petty and somehow remembers who you are. That's like major conspiracy level paranoia.
> 
> And as far as being admitted without an interview goes, I have no idea. But I think it's always a possibility depending on program haha.


I think you misunderstood a little; I don't think she'd remembers the interaction at all but a quick social media check (which admissions bodies do) would show that she blocked me and that's the kind of thing that could get you sent down to the bottom of the pile. Writing's so subjective; I doubt there are a lot of applications where someone REALLY stands out. Little things make a big difference. Again, could be nothing and my comment was more of a tongue-in-cheek warning to others to watch their Twitter etiquette than a sweaty, Nixonian rant about enemies. Also, if you have an interview with her, don't say anything nice about Bernie Sanders.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 15, 2019)

JEC said:


> I think you misunderstood a little; I don't think she'd remembers the interaction at all but a quick social media check (which admissions bodies do) would show that she blocked me and that's the kind of thing that could get you sent down to the bottom of the pile. Writing's so subjective; I doubt there are a lot of applications where someone REALLY stands out. Little things make a big difference. Again, could be nothing and my comment was more of a tongue-in-cheek warning to others to watch their Twitter etiquette than a sweaty, Nixonian rant about enemies. Also, if you have an interview with her, don't say anything nice about Bernie Sanders.



Sounds like one of those times where my mind goes into overdrive and all sorts of possibilities pop up. But erm I think we should steer away from getting too political here (because I'm close to that point lol). 

Perhaps you applied to some other places too? Regardleas... the wait continues.


----------



## Kira (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi prospective UCLA students!

I'm Kira - a current second year in the MFA program here at UCLA. I was quite active on this website while applying back in 2017 and a bit last year as well.

Procrastinating on my pages - if you have any questions about UCLA and the screenwriting program, feel free to ask!


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 23, 2019)

Kira said:


> Hi prospective UCLA students!
> 
> I'm Kira - a current second year in the MFA program here at UCLA. I was quite active on this website while applying back in 2017 and a bit last year as well.
> 
> Procrastinating on my pages - if you have any questions about UCLA and the screenwriting program, feel free to ask!


Hi! I saw you were accepted to USC too, I'm wondering what led you to choosing UCLA? 

2nd question lol, from my interview it sounded like the program has gone through some changes in faculty, has this affected your experience at all?

ty!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Kira said:


> Hi prospective UCLA students!
> 
> I'm Kira - a current second year in the MFA program here at UCLA. I was quite active on this website while applying back in 2017 and a bit last year as well.
> 
> Procrastinating on my pages - if you have any questions about UCLA and the screenwriting program, feel free to ask!


@IndecisiveElle started an AMA thread for questions as a student. Feel free to start one as well to keep the questions organized of you want.


----------



## Kira (Feb 23, 2019)

Chris W said:


> @IndecisiveElle started an AMA thread for questions as a student. Feel free to start one as well to keep the questions organized of you want.


Sweet! I'll do that. @Cd23 I'll answer over there


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 23, 2019)

Chris W said:


> @IndecisiveElle started an AMA thread for questions as a student. Feel free to start one as well to keep the questions organized of you want.


can you link the thread? having trouble finding it


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Kira said:


> Sweet! I'll do that. @Cd23 I'll answer over there


Awesome. Glad you were able to come up for air and visit the site. Sounds like you're working hard over there.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 23, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> can you link the thread? having trouble finding it







__





						Current 1st year Chapman Directing MFA student - AMA
					

Current 1st year Chapman Directing MFA student - AMA and I'll try to give you the best info I can :)



					www.filmschool.org
				




That's @IndecisiveElle 's thread.

Kira's is here:





__





						2nd year MFA Screenwriter @UCLA - AMA!!
					

Hey everyone.  I'm Kira - a second year screenwriter at UCLA (woah, just like the title says!). I was active on these forums when I applied back in 2017 and a bit throughout 2018. If you have any questions about UCLA, screenwriting, LA, etc... ask me here :)  Edit: Also! If you are in town /...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Kira (Feb 23, 2019)

here is my ama~



Chris W said:


> Awesome. Glad you were able to come up for air and visit the site. Sounds like you're working hard over there.


Yes! It's been a crazy ride so far. I've written at least one feature and / or drama pilot every ten weeks... note the "at least" ?


----------



## amlena (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm here to ask the important things.... For everyone interviewing in-person this week, what are y'all wearing? I can't decide if I should go business casual or a bit more formal and use accessories to show off my personality...


----------



## Cd23 (Feb 25, 2019)

Wear what makes you feel the best and most comfortable. That's what's really important is you feel the best!


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got back from my interview! (I detoured for some pizza and a drink afterwards). My interview was with Phyllis Nagy, and I walked out of it feeling great but have since started to wonder if that feeling was founded or not.  ? We actually didn't talk about my application or resume at all, instead focusing on the UCLA program and opportunities therein. We also spent a lot of time on the "Why UCLA? Why a MFA? Why screenwriting?" questions, as well as discussing my favorite films and TV shows. We ended up going over my time slot a bit, so I think that means it went well? Maybe? Haha.


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2019)

Does it even make sense to attend a film school other than UCLA, USC, Columbia, NYU, etc? Asking for a friend.


----------



## amlena (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan said:


> Does it even make sense to attend a film school other than UCLA, USC, Columbia, NYU, etc? Asking for a friend.



I also applied to Chapman, which is still considered #6 in the nation. But no one here seems to discuss it, so... I don't know? Some of their recent graduates have had success with Netflix (See: Stranger Things). Also AFI Conservatory is ranked #2. ?‍♀️ It depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Dan (Feb 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> I also applied to Chapman, which is still considered #6 in the nation. But no one here seems to discuss it, so... I don't know? Some of their recent graduates have had success with Netflix (See: Stranger Things). Also AFI Conservatory is ranked #2. ?‍♀️ It depends on what you're looking for.


Thanks for responding. I was accepted to Depaul, for instance, and while the program looks good and chicago is awesome, I wonder if its wise to put my effort and resources there or hold out until I get into one of those upper tier programs you’ve mentioned here.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan said:


> Thanks for responding. I was accepted to Depaul, for instance, and while the program looks good and chicago is awesome, I wonder if its wise to put my effort and resources there or hold out until I get into one of those upper tier programs you’ve mentioned here.


I've heard Chicago's really good for comedy and TV writing. I don't know what you want to focus on, but I'd probably just look into it and not count it out just yet if you're into comedy.


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2019)

Dan said:


> Thanks for responding. I was accepted to Depaul, for instance, and while the program looks good and chicago is awesome, I wonder if its wise to put my effort and resources there or hold out until I get into one of those upper tier programs you’ve mentioned here.


I think it also depends on why you're going for an MFA: Are you trying to become a better writer or are you trying to access a network for better employment opportunities? Obviously, I think we're all trying to do both to some extent but if your primary reason right now is the former, any (affordable) place where you're given deadlines and directions will be helpful. If you feel that you already have strong skills or feel confident developing them on your own, you may want to hold out for a school that offers more immediate opportunities for work. Not saying DePaul doesn't, BTW...it may have great access to productions companies, theatre groups, agencies etc in Chicago & beyond. 

I also think these schools are what you make of them. I'd bet on a dedicated student at a 2nd tier school going farther than someone coasting at one of the elites.


----------



## haleyk (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey! Not sure if anyone on here is interviewing on Friday, but it was really helpful for me to read about the skype interviews (thank you, everyone, for sharing!!) so here's a little about my interview today and good luck!

I interviewed with Neil Landau, which Lea (the current mfa student/host) told me when I checked-in with her. I was curious if we'd know in advance who our interviewer was, so that was nice. He started off by telling me a lot about UCLA and the program, how the program is more than 50% women and around 50% students of color. He said they're going to admit 30 students, and that because of the efforts to include TV, it has actually taken over a bit and they're hoping Phyllis will help the program get to an even 50-50 split between TV and film. He said that they've selected the "cream of the crop" to interview, so congrats to everyone who was invited to interview!

Then, he asked me about my career goals and what I want to get out of the program. He asked how I do with deadlines, my work ethic, and my organization. He asked about my influences, in TV, film, and books. We talked about some shows and movies, network TV vs. streaming platforms. We also talked a lot about TV as a tool for building empathy. I asked him why he decided to teach at UCLA and what he likes about the program.

He said they'll all meet next week to discuss their interviews and make their final decisions.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 1, 2019)

haleyk said:


> Hey! Not sure if anyone on here is interviewing on Friday, but it was really helpful for me to read about the skype interviews (thank you, everyone, for sharing!!) so here's a little about my interview today and good luck!
> 
> I interviewed with Neil Landau, which Lea (the current mfa student/host) told me when I checked-in with her. I was curious if we'd know in advance who our interviewer was, so that was nice. He started off by telling me a lot about UCLA and the program, how the program is more than 50% women and around 50% students of color. He said they're going to admit 30 students, and that because of the efforts to include TV, it has actually taken over a bit and they're hoping Phyllis will help the program get to an even 50-50 split between TV and film. He said that they've selected the "cream of the crop" to interview, so congrats to everyone who was invited to interview!
> 
> ...



This is amazing news! First the fact that so much has been done to try and prpmote the development of new voices. Second, that UCLA is selecting 30 instead of the 16 from previous years? 

hhhooOOOOPEEEE


----------



## Kira (Mar 1, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> This is amazing news! First the fact that so much has been done to try and prpmote the development of new voices. Second, that UCLA is selecting 30 instead of the 16 from previous years?
> 
> hhhooOOOOPEEEE


Within the past several years there have been between 30 and 45 students in each cohort. In my UCLA "lifetime", I've never seen a cohort only have 16 students.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 1, 2019)

Kira said:


> Within the past several years there have been between 30 and 45 students in each cohort. In my UCLA "lifetime", I've never seen a cohort only have 16 students.



Huh I got that all wrong then. I heard UCLA was 16 students/year for screenwriting, thus more "selective" in some way. Thank you for clearing that up! Even more hope°°°°`\♡●¤}○\》•]


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)

Phyllis mentioned to me that they're trying to get enrollment down so they can offer a wider variety of classes. About 30 this year, is what I was told, with the goal of smaller classes in the future.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 1, 2019)

amlena said:


> Phyllis mentioned to me that they're trying to get enrollment down so they can offer a wider variety of classes. About 30 this year, is what I was told, with the goal of smaller classes in the future.



They want to have more classes for less students? 

Oh by the way pretty sure you interviewed with the head of the department  thats awesome.


----------



## amlena (Mar 1, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> They want to have more classes for less students?
> 
> Oh by the way pretty sure you interviewed with the head of the department  thats awesome.



I did! Yes, they want to be able to offer a greater variety of electives in the future.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2019)

Go Bruins! Beautiful campus.


----------



## fadetoblack (Mar 4, 2019)

When are THESE decisions coming out? I was told first week of March so like...here we are.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 4, 2019)

fadetoblack said:


> When are THESE decisions coming out? I was told first week of March so like...here we are.



During my interview, Phyllis said decisions should come out somewhere between March 5th and March 15th. So we may still have a few more days of torturous waiting ahead of us haha


----------



## amlena (Mar 4, 2019)

Yeah, Phyllis told me they're making the decisions this week, and that we should be notified around mid March. I'm not expecting anything until around the 15th.


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 6, 2019)

Anyone know if scholarship/financial aid information is released along with acceptances?


----------



## Shade (Mar 8, 2019)

Hey, @Chris W , is there any place we can see statistics re: how many students per year are accepted into each program? I know UCLA accepts an average of 30, but I'm unsure about other schools  trying to make an informed decision


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 9, 2019)

Any noise in the ether?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

So I got my interview request on a tuesday at around 6pm. Does this mean... in 12ish hours...!?!??!?!?!?!?! Ahk it's so lonely here. AFI's even more lively this year.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> So I got my interview request on a tuesday at around 6pm. Does this mean... in 12ish hours...!?!??!?!?!?!?! Ahk it's so lonely here. AFI's even more lively this year.


Do you mean for the original Skype or in person interview or for a different one?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Do you mean for the original Skype or in person interview or for a different one?


Oh yes sorry I was unclear. Original interview was request feb on a tuesday 6pm so I thought maybe that was the day of the week they sent stuff out :/


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Oh yes sorry I was unclear. Original interview was request feb on a tuesday 6pm so I thought maybe that was the day of the week they sent stuff out :/


No worries! Yeah I hope so, finding out this week would be ideal!


----------



## amlena (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Any noise in the ether?
> [/QUOTE



-screams into the ether- 

Nah, nothing.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

amlena said:


> -screams into the ether-
> 
> Nah, nothing.


My goodness this year is so brutal. But then again I only applied to 2 my first year and 1 my 2nd. So it was less unknowns.


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello from the Producers Program side! We heard back on March 12th & our last round of interviews happened on Feb 20th. 

Hope this helps as far as a timeline!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

It’s crazy that this program started notifying interview applicants the soonest but is somehow running later than every other program! Hopefully we all hear something relatively soon, good or bad!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 13, 2019)

I know we were all told around the 15th for decisions... but tbh in my interview they said that would be like on the later side we'd find out, assuming they've made decisions already and its on the admission department to send out stuff. Also I have no patience at this point haha so they're kind of really taking a while


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah so far I’ve only heard from the admissions dept. Still waiting to hear directly from my dept. about timelines & what not. so they are a little slow there. Also I got an email saying a decision was made at 2:55a PST. 

Anyway, hope this helps. Best of luck!!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> Yeah so far I’ve only heard from the admissions dept. Still waiting to hear directly from my dept. about timelines & what not. so they are a little slow there. Also I got an email saying a decision was made at 2:55a PST.
> 
> Anyway, hope this helps. Best of luck!!



You got that email yesterday early morning? Thanks also and congrats haha


----------



## Lola215 (Mar 13, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> You got that email yesterday early morning? Thanks also and congrats haha



the letter is dated March 12th, was sent to my email at 2:55a. so yes, yesterday early early morning. & thanks!!


----------



## Apeach (Mar 13, 2019)

Lola215 said:


> the letter is dated March 12th, was sent to my email at 2:55a. so yes, yesterday early early morning. & thanks!!



Congrats! Thanks for sharing.

I guess we should assume it's over for those of us that haven't heard yet? This was the school I really wanted (in addition to Columbia, though it's not in LA...) So I'd like to be wrong but I don't also don't want to cling onto any false hope.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 13, 2019)

Apeach said:


> Congrats! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I guess we should assume it's over for those of us that haven't heard yet? This was the school I really wanted (in addition to Columbia, though it's not in LA...) So I'd like to be wrong but I don't also don't want to cling onto any false hope.



They’re a production student! So no one for screenwriting has heard anything (that we know of)


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 13, 2019)

Apeach said:


> Congrats! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I guess we should assume it's over for those of us that haven't heard yet? This was the school I really wanted (in addition to Columbia, though it's not in LA...) So I'd like to be wrong but I don't also don't want to cling onto any false hope.


Have you heard anything on Columbia yet? Interview wise and whatnot.


----------



## Apeach (Mar 13, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> They’re a production student! So no one for screenwriting has heard anything (that we know of)



Oh my GOD!!! Thank you for correcting me (I even read that earlier in the forum I think, but must have forgotten).

Welp, at least I know what to expect for when the real judgement day comes. Numbness and existential dread.


----------



## Apeach (Mar 13, 2019)

Cody Young said:


> Have you heard anything on Columbia yet? Interview wise and whatnot.



Yeah, I had my interview already and was going to post about it on the forum, but it was really similar to what was already said.

The last interview date is March 20, and historically it looks like they notify you 3-5 days after, but @Isabehl was told this year notifications are coming out early April.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 13, 2019)

Grhejwoasqlolowkrnris?!?!?


----------



## amlena (Mar 13, 2019)

I'm guessing we'll hear back next week. Like... Tuesday. UCLA seems to like Tuesdays. Also, this will keep me from freaking out all weekend long when I should be preparing for my event on Sunday.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 14, 2019)

I just got to LA and am doing full tours of both LMU and UCLA today. I'll post my full impressions on the programs sometime soon!


----------



## Cody Young (Mar 14, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> I just got to LA and am doing full tours of both LMU and UCLA today. I'll post my full impressions on the programs sometime soon!


Sounds like a fun day, interested to hear your thoughts on the programs!


----------



## Shade (Mar 14, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> I just got to LA and am doing full tours of both LMU and UCLA today. I'll post my full impressions on the programs sometime soon!


Oh, yes! This would be really helpful as these are my two main choices. Thank you! I might do a tour soon as well


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 14, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> I just got to LA and am doing full tours of both LMU and UCLA today. I'll post my full impressions on the programs sometime soon!



Wondering if you or anyone knows about LMU'S internship opportunities/acceptance rates compared to UCLA?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 14, 2019)

Just writing this bc I’m annoyed none of us have heard anything yet


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 14, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Just writing this bc I’m annoyed none of us have heard anything yet



Well UCLA had interviews like 2 weeks ago. In comparison other programs had interviews way earlier or not at all. It sucks but makes sens.


----------



## amlena (Mar 14, 2019)

I mean I was told tomorrow at the soonest. So... hopefully tomorrow?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> I mean I was told tomorrow at the soonest. So... hopefully tomorrow?



Yeah I was told around tomorrow too. But the way she made it sound was that they would have made their decisions already by last week and it’s up to the admissions Dept to actually send it out which is why it would be around now... so like any minute now pls!


----------



## amlena (Mar 14, 2019)

I do want to know though, so I know if I have options or if I'm going to Chapman (or, though this sounds crazy since I did get into a program, try again next year??). I really don't know what to do at the moment.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> I do want to know though, so I know if I have options or if I'm going to Chapman (or, though this sounds crazy since I did get into a program, try again next year??). I really don't know what to do at the moment.



Yeah I hear you. I have a couple acceptances but now imposter syndrome and second guessing myself is making me wonder if this would only really be worth the money if I were to attend a school like UCLA.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

@Cd23 no idea whether it’s worth it for you or not- but visit the schools and make an informed decision. Imposter syndrome is viscous and you aren’t an imposter. You got in somewhere and you’re getting better. So do whatever’s best for you about going but do keep going


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 14, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @Cd23 no idea whether it’s worth it for you or not- but visit the schools and make an informed decision. Imposter syndrome is viscous and you aren’t an imposter. You got in somewhere and you’re getting better. So do whatever’s best for you about going but do keep going



Thanks, and same goes for you too! My only issue is I live across the country (literally opposite coast), and basically only have either a couple weeks or a month to give final decisions. And I’m in my last year of undergrad lol...so getting to visit is gonna be .... really hard


----------



## StarChild (Mar 14, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Thanks, and same goes for you too! My only issue is I live across the country (literally opposite coast), and basically only have either a couple weeks or a month to give final decisions. And I’m in my last year of undergrad lol...so getting to visit is gonna be .... really hard


True- ask all your questions once you’re accepted and then also ask everyone online. You’ll know if it’s right for you.

Where are you accepted?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 14, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Yeah I hear you. I have a couple acceptances but now imposter syndrome and second guessing myself is making me wonder if this would only really be worth the money if I were to attend a school like UCLA.



I'm worried 'bout the same thing but I think it's a needless worry!! At least that's what I tell myself.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 15, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> True- ask all your questions once you’re accepted and then also ask everyone online. You’ll know if it’s right for you.
> 
> Where are you accepted?



So I’ve recently gotten into Chapman, BU, Emerson, DePaul comedy, and Stephens college


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> So I’ve recently gotten into Chapman, BU, Emerson, DePaul comedy, and Stephens college


Amazing! Grats.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 15, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Amazing! Grats.


 
Hey thanks so much! Still hung up on UCLA tho... ?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Hey thanks so much! Still hung up on UCLA tho... ?


Samesies booboo


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 15, 2019)

To those of you who mentioned imposter syndrome, I'm glad I'm not the only one. It has been a serious stressor for me while waiting to hear from UCLA. 

When it comes to a decision, I'm torn between, of all places, *UCR*. They offer an MFA in screenwriting (it is interdisciplinary, however) that fully funds students their first year and basically guarantees a Teaching Assistant Ship that covers tuition the second year. Not to mention, my parents live in Riverside and already agreed they wouldn't charge me rent, which would save me almost a thousand dollars a month. (L.A. housing is ridiculous!)  

Obviously, UCR is a sub-par school, and not really a film school, but they still have amazing screenwriting faculty and have been incredibly welcoming. They gave me the acceptance email in February, paid for my mileage and lunch during my tour, invited me to sit in on a class, and had their MFA coordinator and adviser meet with me personally. As I mentioned, the financial advantage couldn't be better, and I doubt UCLA will be willing to send me much scholarship money, considering how competitive their program is. 

I get a real kick thinking about this decision. On the down low, I'm kind of hoping UCLA flat out rejects me, even though they are an A-tier film school. 
Just wondering what you all think?


----------



## amlena (Mar 15, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> When it comes to a decision, I'm torn between, of all places, *UCR*. They offer an MFA in screenwriting (it is interdisciplinary, however) that fully funds students their first year and basically guarantees a Teaching Assistant Ship that covers tuition the second year. Not to mention, my parents live in Riverside and already agreed they wouldn't charge me rent, which would save me almost a thousand dollars a month. (L.A. housing is ridiculous!)



The housing thing is a big reason why I applied to Chapman in the first place. Staying in Orange County means free rent at my parents' house (even though I really don't want to be here forever, lol). I didn't know UCR was fully funded. I guess it really depends on why you're going to grad school? Like if you're going just to hone your craft, you can really do that at any program that has good professors. If you're going to network, you probably want to be at one of the bigger schools because there will be more opportunities closer to LA. Personally I'm looking for access to internships to get my foot in the door, so that's something I can get from UCLA or Chapman (RIP all hope of ever going to USC). 


By the way, has ANYONE heard anything yet? I wonder if I'm right and we won't hear until Tuesday.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> The housing thing is a big reason why I applied to Chapman in the first place. Staying in Orange County means free rent at my parents' house (even though I really don't want to be here forever, lol). I didn't know UCR was fully funded. I guess it really depends on why you're going to grad school? Like if you're going just to hone your craft, you can really do that at any program that has good professors. If you're going to network, you probably want to be at one of the bigger schools because there will be more opportunities closer to LA. Personally I'm looking for access to internships to get my foot in the door, so that's something I can get from UCLA or Chapman (RIP all hope of ever going to USC).
> 
> 
> By the way, has ANYONE heard anything yet? I wonder if I'm right and we won't hear until Tuesday.



I still haven’t heard anything either and am getting so frustrated


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 15, 2019)

I





amlena said:


> The housing thing is a big reason why I applied to Chapman in the first place. Staying in Orange County means free rent at my parents' house (even though I really don't want to be here forever, lol). I didn't know UCR was fully funded. I guess it really depends on why you're going to grad school? Like if you're going just to hone your craft, you can really do that at any program that has good professors. If you're going to network, you probably want to be at one of the bigger schools because there will be more opportunities closer to LA. Personally I'm looking for access to internships to get my foot in the door, so that's something I can get from UCLA or Chapman (RIP all hope of ever going to USC).
> 
> 
> By the way, has ANYONE heard anything yet? I wonder if I'm right and we won't hear until Tuesday.



I'm guessing same. Did you apply to LMU perchance? I'm hoping they have great internship opportunities but I'm unsure..


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 15, 2019)

amlena said:


> The housing thing is a big reason why I applied to Chapman in the first place. Staying in Orange County means free rent at my parents' house (even though I really don't want to be here forever, lol). I didn't know UCR was fully funded. I guess it really depends on why you're going to grad school? Like if you're going just to hone your craft, you can really do that at any program that has good professors. If you're going to network, you probably want to be at one of the bigger schools because there will be more opportunities closer to LA. Personally I'm looking for access to internships to get my foot in the door, so that's something I can get from UCLA or Chapman (RIP all hope of ever going to USC).
> 
> 
> By the way, has ANYONE heard anything yet? I wonder if I'm right and we won't hear until Tuesday.


You bring up some great points. I'm more focused on the craft, though the industry connections are incredibly important, if not most. I really like how UCLA expects a large volume of work since I want to develop a strong portfolio. I guess it all comes down to personal values, including finances. 

Still nothing, either. But for those of you who have also been accepted into LMU, I just got an extension on the deadline to commit. I think it's only six days, but it's still less pressure when making the big decision.


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 15, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I
> 
> I'm guessing same. Did you apply to LMU perchance? I'm hoping they have great internship opportunities but I'm unsure..


Everything I've read about LMU boasts about the internship program, though nothing goes into depth. On the phone, Jenny Vazquez, the assistant director of recruitment, told me she would send me the contact for the person who runs the program. I would also ask her for that email/phone and contact them asap.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 16, 2019)

So is the general consensus that we won’t hear anything this weekend?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 16, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> So is the general consensus that we won’t hear anything this weekend?


I'm thinking Tuesday


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 18, 2019)

Bruuuuuuh someone punch me I can’t take waiting anymore


----------



## amlena (Mar 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Bruuuuuuh someone punch me I can’t take waiting anymore



The amount of stress eating I've been doing the past few weeks....


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 18, 2019)

My heart skipped a beat getting the email of your reply omg haha. But yeah same, lots of candy


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 18, 2019)

is it safe to say that they email decisions because i dont even know where i'm supposed to check exactly.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 18, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> is it safe to say that they email decisions because i dont even know where i'm supposed to check exactly.


I've been checking the Acceptd website where we got our interview requests (not sure if it's the right place) but still nada...


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 18, 2019)

biacelani said:


> I've been checking the Acceptd website where we got our interview requests (not sure if it's the right place) but still nada...



I found a graduate “division” application status page and you put in your email and then set up a password and it also doesn’t matter bc it hasn’t said anything lol


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 18, 2019)

UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status thought I'd link in case people wanted another website to obsess over


----------



## amlena (Mar 18, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> UCLA Graduate Division | Application Status thought I'd link in case people wanted another website to obsess over



_I think you know the answer to that. _


----------



## amlena (Mar 19, 2019)

Anyone hear back yet?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nothing


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 19, 2019)

Soo... let's all hope we hear tomorrow morning? One of the other programs I think were notified last Wednesday morning through an Acceptd email.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

What is happening this year?! Honestly not just with UCLA. 

But come on admissions why is this year like this? The interviews were much more spread out than before (skype early feb, in person late feb), and now it's the end of March and we have no callback.

UCLA, please holla back.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

it's actually kind of rude at this point


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> it's actually kind of rude at this point



At least UCLA has interviews, so we have 5% more idea of what's going on. Some schools COUGHCOUGH don't and then every year it's a rolling basis acceptance thing, but not really :/ 

Wish schools gave us more time to decide but they likely have so much logistics to deal with. Just wish we knew more. Like updates on application statuses other than "submitted".


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> At least UCLA has interviews, so we have 5% more idea of what's going on. Some schools COUGHCOUGH don't and then every year it's a rolling basis acceptance thing, but not really :/
> 
> Wish schools gave us more time to decide but they likely have so much logistics to deal with. Just wish we knew more. Like updates on application statuses other than "submitted".



The thing is though like some schools gave me until mid April/ or like beginning of May to decide. And giving more time would only benefit their paperwork/whatever beaurocratic bs they have to do so the super short deadlines are just inconvenient for us


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

Anyone know the TFT admissions phone number?might be worth calling and getting a definitive answer


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Anyone know the TFT admissions phone number?might be worth calling and getting a definitive answer



I called and got "late March early April"


----------



## amlena (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> I called and got "late March early April"



Seriously? The deadline to accept for Chapman is before then! I'm supposed to put down a non-refundable grand and not even know for sure if I'm going there because I still haven't heard back from everywhere else???


----------



## JEC (Mar 20, 2019)

amlena said:


> Seriously? The deadline to accept for Chapman is before then! I'm supposed to put down a non-refundable grand and not even know for sure if I'm going there because I still haven't heard back from everywhere else???


You might want to reach out to UCLA if that's the case. If they already like you, giving them some urgency could pump some extra financial aid out of them.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

amlena said:


> Seriously? The deadline to accept for Chapman is before then! I'm supposed to put down a non-refundable grand and not even know for sure if I'm going there because I still haven't heard back from everywhere else???


LITERALLY!!!


----------



## northernghost (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi guys! I’ve applied to UCLA as a transfer for undergrad not MFA but do you guys know how many people get interviewed?


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

northernghost said:


> Hi guys! I’ve applied to UCLA as a transfer for undergrad not MFA but do you guys know how many people get interviewed?



Are you asking the # interviewed for the MFA?


----------



## northernghost (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Are you asking the # interviewed for the MFA?


Ah, I meant for undergrad. I’m still trying to figure how to navigate the forums and didn’t know I was posting under the wrong one ? My bad.


----------



## Yuk (Mar 20, 2019)

amlena said:


> Seriously? The deadline to accept for Chapman is before then! I'm supposed to put down a non-refundable grand and not even know for sure if I'm going there because I still haven't heard back from everywhere else???


I had the same situation with Chapman ☹! You can try asking for an extension on the decision period.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

Okay so I just called them letting them know that I have an offer I need to accept or decline this week and I got and unofficial letter JESUS I don't know what to do now what is life gah.

Letter from Acceptd. Perhaps it was because I called? Anyone else get anything?

GAH what if they "review" the documents again and are like : nah nvm. I think I have to at least pay the LMU deposit? If I sign the commit form can I still reject LMU after? Not that I want to I just need to make so many more calls now guh gur blehk pko.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Okay so I just called them letting them know that I have an offer I need to accept or decline this week and I got and unofficial letter JESUS I don't know what to do now what is life gah.
> 
> Letter from Acceptd. Perhaps it was because I called? Anyone else get anything?
> 
> GAH what if they "review" the documents again and are like : nah nvm. I think I have to at least pay the LMU deposit? If I sign the commit form can I still reject LMU after? Not that I want to I just need to make so many more calls now guh gur blehk pko.


I received an offer of admission myself. I wish they gave exact numbers in terms of scholarship information. I'm going to have to pay the $500 for LMU and see what UCLA says when they release the numbers.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 20, 2019)

I believe I just received my acceptance through Accepted! I wasn't able to open it on my phone but they told me to notify them by April 15th so I'm guessing that's a sign.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

Did you all receive emails? Congrats! This is making me spiral officially


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Okay so I just called them letting them know that I have an offer I need to accept or decline this week and I got and unofficial letter JESUS I don't know what to do now what is life gah.
> 
> Letter from Acceptd. Perhaps it was because I called? Anyone else get anything?
> 
> GAH what if they "review" the documents again and are like : nah nvm. I think I have to at least pay the LMU deposit? If I sign the commit form can I still reject LMU after? Not that I want to I just need to make so many more calls now guh gur blehk pko.



Huge congrats @BuddernScotch! So does that mean you were accepted and/or waitlisted at every institution you applied to that WASN'T USC? If I was you right now, I would so march up to the front of the USC School of Cinematic Arts, all letters in hands, and do this: 






But, eek, what a tricky situation to be in, and a mean thing for LMU to do (most schools, from what I can tell, operate on the April 15 D-Day for enrollment.) Is there anyway you can get them to extend it, even by like a week? Would hate to throw that kind of money away unless I was 100% positive of my decision.


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 20, 2019)

Also just want to say as an outsider looking in that it's insane UCLA is like the last college to notify people of acceptances, considering they have the earliest deadline of pretty much every single other program (the only reason I didn't apply for them this year.)


----------



## Apeach (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Did you all receive emails? Congrats! This is making me spiral officially



I got an email and a link to acceptd, where a letter was attached!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 20, 2019)

well fuck me


----------



## Apeach (Mar 20, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> well fuck me



Ahhhh nooo don't say that! The fact that you got an interview means that they saw that you have something to offer, and anything after that is honestly a lot of luck.


----------



## Kira (Mar 20, 2019)

Congrats to those accepted and good luck to those still waiting!

Feel free to message if you have any questions or want to meet if you're near campus.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Huge congrats @BuddernScotch! So does that mean you were accepted and/or waitlisted at every institution you applied to that WASN'T USC? If I was you right now, I would so march up to the front of the USC School of Cinematic Arts, all letters in hands, and do this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahha I think USC wants something different than what I have to offer, who knows what. But that's okay. I may not have even been ready the past year. Certainly not the first year I applied. 

It's such a huge relief to know that I wasn't completely delusional though, which I think is something many on these forumns relate to 

And the thing with LMU is that I already asked and received an extension - it's until the 26th, which is 3 weeks before UCLA hollas at me bout that money. I may have to pay the deposit like Zach.


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 20, 2019)

Congrats to those who got the big news! Perhaps I'll see you all there. 
The letter I got mentioned fellowship funding, which I was totally surprised about. Does anyone know much about this?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> Congrats to those who got the big news! Perhaps I'll see you all there.
> The letter I got mentioned fellowship funding, which I was totally surprised about. Does anyone know much about this?


My letter said nothing about fellowship funding per se, just that the TFT dept usually covers 7-10k of your tuition.


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 20, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> My letter said nothing about fellowship funding per se, just that the TFT dept usually covers 7-10k of your tuition.


That's what I'm referring to. Maybe "fellowship funding" isn't the appropriate term. 
Anyways, I didn't even know that was a thing until I read the letter! It's definitely a bonus since my second pick offered a considerable award.
It doesn't sound like department funding from UCLA is guaranteed, but it would definitely help ease the load!


----------



## biacelani (Mar 20, 2019)

Just got my letter a couple of hours ago! I'm still in shock, trying to sink in all that UCLA goodness <3
Rooting for all those who haven't received a response yet. Hold in there, guys!


----------



## amlena (Mar 20, 2019)

RIP all my hopes and dreams.


----------



## j18 (Mar 20, 2019)

Hi guys!
First of all, I would like to congratulate everyone that received a letter already  \o
And to the ones still waiting like me: hold on, it's not over yet. 
Maybe I'm being excessively optimistic after copiously crying, but my heart feels that there's still hope ?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 20, 2019)

j18 said:


> Hi guys!
> First of all, I would like to congratulate everyone that received a letter already  \o
> And to the ones still waiting like me: hold on, it's not over yet.
> Maybe I'm being excessively optimistic after copiously crying, but my heart feels that there's still hope ?



I think this must be. They said it could go all the way until mid April. And yes that sounds painful, more waiting, but there's hope until you get that rejection letter. And you don't have to let that hope consume you, just make sure to allow it space to grow in case you do get the offer.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 21, 2019)

Just got the waitlist notification!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 21, 2019)

Does anyone know if in the past they notify on the same day? Like if this will be it


----------



## j18 (Mar 21, 2019)

UCLA, I just wanted you to let me in ?

Maybe I'm delusional, but I'm still waiting for a huge plot point


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 22, 2019)

So this is 6 people with acceptances out of how many who actually interviewed?? and 1 waitlist? Anyone think im grasping at nothing here or that maybe there is more to come?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 22, 2019)

I called the office today - apparently the0





Cd23 said:


> So this is 6 people with acceptances out of how many who actually interviewed?? and 1 waitlist? Anyone think im grasping at nothing here or that maybe there is more to come?



They said until april, right? 

If anything I think they sent very very few letters out, like 1/6th of acceptances because everyone kept bugging them and they want more time... so theyre staggering things out. :/


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 22, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I called the office today - apparently the0
> 
> They said until april, right?
> 
> If anything I think they sent very very few letters out, like 1/6th of acceptances because everyone kept bugging them and they want more time... so theyre staggering things out. :/



Honestly I hope so haha


----------



## Chris W (Mar 22, 2019)

amlena said:


> RIP all my hopes and dreams.


Did you get a response? Don't give up!


----------



## amlena (Mar 22, 2019)

No response yet, but scheduled a Chapman tour for next week. We only have until next Thursday to respond to Chapman, soooo decisions need to be made soon.


----------



## alanray (Mar 23, 2019)

amlena said:


> No response yet, but scheduled a Chapman tour for next week. We only have until next Thursday to respond to Chapman, soooo decisions need to be made soon.


I went on a Chapman tour yesterday, their facilities are top notch!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

alanray said:


> I went on a Chapman tour yesterday, their facilities are top notch!


That’s awesome! 
Is Chapman your front runner now? 
Does the “lifetime access to equipment” apply to Screenwriting students too? Or production only? And do you know what the caveat is on that? It’s a great thing I’m just curious how it works.


----------



## j18 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm passing by just to send some love to the people who are still waiting like me. I was very hopeful about getting in, and I felt with all my heart that UCLA was my place, the university I was supposed to go to :\
It's very hard to remain hopeful at this point, but I'm using every positive and resilient cell in my body just to keep hope alive. I can be a very dramatic Pisces, and maybe I've been crying and suffering in vain since I haven't received a rejection letter yet... So maybe, just maybe, I'm going to wake up on Monday with a beautiful acceptance letter from UCLA in my e-mail, share an apartment with Bia - UCLA, please don't split us -, and move to the US with my two cats, that probably won't be as excited as me about the whole moving thing. Maybe, just maybe, all my dreams will come true on Monday, or Tuesday, or a few days after that... God, only I know how strong and determined I had to be to come this far. Only I know how many nights awake, how many hours facing a blank Final Draft page, how many writings and rewritings I had to do. And I would do it all over again because I need to be a screenwriter, my writing is who I am, and I can't imagine myself doing anything else in this world. 
Perhaps I've been rambling and writing my ramblings just to convince myself that if I don't get in, there's always next year. Giving up is not an option, I'm painfully aware of that. 
Or perhaps I'm rambling and writing my ramblings just for the need to share and tell people they're not alone. It's okay to feel depressed, frustrated, empty, small.
Soon all of this will be over. Remember to be kind to yourself. Everything is going to work out in the end.


----------



## amlena (Mar 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> That’s awesome!
> Is Chapman your front runner now?
> Does the “lifetime access to equipment” apply to Screenwriting students too? Or production only? And do you know what the caveat is on that? It’s a great thing I’m just curious how it works.



At this point, it's my ONLY option. I still haven't heard from UCLA, and I only applied to the three programs. I'm not sure I want to wait another year, and Chapman does have a reputation for allowing more creative freedom in their screenwriting program.

No idea about the equipment. I'll have to ask more questions next week.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

j18 said:


> I'm passing by just to send some love to the people who are still waiting like me. I was very hopeful about getting in, and I felt with all my heart that UCLA was my place, the university I was supposed to go to :\
> It's very hard to remain hopeful at this point, but I'm using every positive and resilient cell in my body just to keep hope alive. I can be a very dramatic Pisces, and maybe I've been crying and suffering in vain since I haven't received a rejection letter yet... So maybe, just maybe, I'm going to wake up on Monday with a beautiful acceptance letter from UCLA in my e-mail, share an apartment with Bia - UCLA, please don't split us -, and move to the US with my two cats, that probably won't be as excited as me about the whole moving thing. Maybe, just maybe, all my dreams will come true on Monday, or Tuesday, or a few days after that... God, only I know how strong and determined I had to be to come this far. Only I know how many nights awake, how many hours facing a blank Final Draft page, how many writings and rewritings I had to do. And I would do it all over again because I need to be a screenwriter, my writing is who I am, and I can't imagine myself doing anything else in this world.
> Perhaps I've been rambling and writing my ramblings just to convince myself that if I don't get in, there's always next year. Giving up is not an option, I'm painfully aware of that.
> Or perhaps I'm rambling and writing my ramblings just for the need to share and tell people they're not alone. It's okay to feel depressed, frustrated, empty, small.
> Soon all of this will be over. Remember to be kind to yourself. Everything is going to work out in the end.



I feel you SO much. 

There's next year, there's other great schools, and you could even take the plunge and just move to LA! If you have a friend there then you can take on the world together!

Best of luck.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 23, 2019)

j18 said:


> I'm passing by just to send some love to the people who are still waiting like me. I was very hopeful about getting in, and I felt with all my heart that UCLA was my place, the university I was supposed to go to :\
> It's very hard to remain hopeful at this point, but I'm using every positive and resilient cell in my body just to keep hope alive. I can be a very dramatic Pisces, and maybe I've been crying and suffering in vain since I haven't received a rejection letter yet... So maybe, just maybe, I'm going to wake up on Monday with a beautiful acceptance letter from UCLA in my e-mail, share an apartment with Bia - UCLA, please don't split us -, and move to the US with my two cats, that probably won't be as excited as me about the whole moving thing. Maybe, just maybe, all my dreams will come true on Monday, or Tuesday, or a few days after that... God, only I know how strong and determined I had to be to come this far. Only I know how many nights awake, how many hours facing a blank Final Draft page, how many writings and rewritings I had to do. And I would do it all over again because I need to be a screenwriter, my writing is who I am, and I can't imagine myself doing anything else in this world.
> Perhaps I've been rambling and writing my ramblings just to convince myself that if I don't get in, there's always next year. Giving up is not an option, I'm painfully aware of that.
> Or perhaps I'm rambling and writing my ramblings just for the need to share and tell people they're not alone. It's okay to feel depressed, frustrated, empty, small.
> Soon all of this will be over. Remember to be kind to yourself. Everything is going to work out in the end.


@j18 when you feel like you've lost hope, remember all the people (and cats) beside you who believe in you and are cheering you on unconditionally. We'll be eating junk food and watching Ru Paul's Drag race on a worn out stained sofa we bought on craigslist in our cheap ass LA apartment in no time. It ain't over yet, amiga ?


----------



## j18 (Mar 23, 2019)

@biacelani uma brasileira incomoda muita gente, duas brasileiras incomodam muito mais ? hahaha 
Thank you for all the support you gave me, you were my rock during this whole process. I love you, and I can't wait to share an apartment and binge-watch RuPaul's Drag Race with you \o


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

j18 said:


> @biacelani uma brasileira incomoda muita gente, duas brasileiras incomodam muito mais ? hahaha
> Thank you for all the support you gave me, you were my rock during this whole process. I love you, and I can't wait to share an apartment and binge-watch RuPaul's Drag Race with you \o


Omggggg sounds like such a good time. Can I join lol. I speak Spanish so can pretend to understand Portugese


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 23, 2019)

biacelani said:


> @j18 when you feel like you've lost hope, remember all the people (and cats) beside you who believe in you and are cheering you on unconditionally. We'll be eating junk food and watching Ru Paul's Drag race on a worn out stained sofa we bought on craigslist in our cheap ass LA apartment in no time. It ain't over yet, amiga ?


God damn that was beautiful.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 23, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> God damn that was beautiful.


lol and I just ruined it and went like: LET ME IN


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> lol and I just ruined it and went like: LET ME IN


Hahaha your unique, and earnest, sense of humor didn't ruin anything. 

But seriously, the aforementioned quote was some powerful prose. I can tell I'm in a thread with serious writers lol.


----------



## Apeach (Mar 23, 2019)

j18 said:


> I'm passing by just to send some love to the people who are still waiting like me. I was very hopeful about getting in, and I felt with all my heart that UCLA was my place, the university I was supposed to go to :\
> It's very hard to remain hopeful at this point, but I'm using every positive and resilient cell in my body just to keep hope alive. I can be a very dramatic Pisces, and maybe I've been crying and suffering in vain since I haven't received a rejection letter yet... So maybe, just maybe, I'm going to wake up on Monday with a beautiful acceptance letter from UCLA in my e-mail, share an apartment with Bia - UCLA, please don't split us -, and move to the US with my two cats, that probably won't be as excited as me about the whole moving thing. Maybe, just maybe, all my dreams will come true on Monday, or Tuesday, or a few days after that... God, only I know how strong and determined I had to be to come this far. Only I know how many nights awake, how many hours facing a blank Final Draft page, how many writings and rewritings I had to do. And I would do it all over again because I need to be a screenwriter, my writing is who I am, and I can't imagine myself doing anything else in this world.
> Perhaps I've been rambling and writing my ramblings just to convince myself that if I don't get in, there's always next year. Giving up is not an option, I'm painfully aware of that.
> Or perhaps I'm rambling and writing my ramblings just for the need to share and tell people they're not alone. It's okay to feel depressed, frustrated, empty, small.
> Soon all of this will be over. Remember to be kind to yourself. Everything is going to work out in the end.



UGH I know that aching feeling.

A lot of this has has already been said, but you don't need film school to be a screenwriter. Based on what you said, it sounds like you're already on your way.

Also, a big reason why a lot of us go to film school is because we're hoping to find a community and a creative partner. The Ilana to our Abbi's. And it sounds like you have something very very special with @biacelani and I have to admit I'm a little jealous.

Not meaning to sound like I'm giving advice - I'm in no place to do so. I just wanted to say something because what you said really resonated with me. Either way I will be sending you good luck vibes! Plus, like @BuddernScotch said, you can always move to LA!

Good luck good luck good luck!


----------



## j18 (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm laughing so hard right now aaaaa hahahaha
Of course you can join @BuddernScotch! I speak Spanish too, so we can try to speak in 3 languages at the same time lol
@Naya86 you're more than welcome too, the more the merrier \o  

THEY JUST HAVE TO LET ME IN
PLEASE UCLA
JUST LET ME IN


----------



## Apeach (Mar 23, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> lol and I just ruined it and went like: LET ME IN



Ugh me too (see avatar).


----------



## j18 (Mar 23, 2019)

Thank you for your words @Apeach, they truly mean the world to me right now ?
I'm still hopeful that they're going to send a few more acceptance letters, but if I end up not receiving one, I'm going to work my ass off until I do hahaha (laughing but crying on the inside)
_Everything is going to be just fine. Everything is going to be just fine._ I'm mentally repeating that until it works lol

And you're more than welcome to our little binge-watching gang! ?


----------



## alanray (Mar 23, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> That’s awesome!
> Is Chapman your front runner now?
> Does the “lifetime access to equipment” apply to Screenwriting students too? Or production only? And do you know what the caveat is on that? It’s a great thing I’m just curious how it works.


Yeah it is my front runner right now lol. As far as I know, the lifetimes access to equipment thing is available to all Chapman students, but someone trying to get equipment after they've graduated for their own project would be at a lesser priority than actual students working on school projects. But it's still awesome.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 23, 2019)

amlena said:


> At this point, it's my ONLY option. I still haven't heard from UCLA, and I only applied to the three programs. I'm not sure I want to wait another year, and Chapman does have a reputation for allowing more creative freedom in their screenwriting program.
> 
> No idea about the equipment. I'll have to ask more questions next week.


I hope you hear back soon- but Chapman sounds like a good option. Lmk when you find out about the equipment. 
Good luck!


----------



## Shade (Mar 24, 2019)

j18 said:


> @biacelani uma brasileira incomoda muita gente, duas brasileiras incomodam muito mais ? hahaha
> Thank you for all the support you gave me, you were my rock during this whole process. I love you, and I can't wait to share an apartment and binge-watch RuPaul's Drag Race with you \o


Haha loved this. And I understood that reference too


----------



## biacelani (Mar 24, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Omggggg sounds like such a good time. Can I join lol. I speak Spanish so can pretend to understand Portugese


Yaaaaaaas, girl!! I've been reading your posts for so long I already consider you a friend hahah our door is always open (except when it's closed but then just, like, ring the doorbell) ?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 24, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Yaaaaaaas, girl!! I've been reading your posts for so long I already consider you a friend hahah our door is always open (except when it's closed but then just, like, ring the doorbell) ?


Saame herrreeeeee!!    

Interesting how often these days people all know each other without even directly knowing each other. And wonderful how global connections can be.

But yeah. See you in LA. "Party", as my beloved Adore would say.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 24, 2019)

Might be making some mental progress on my decision and I'm wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way about any of their particular choices? 

I'm feeling like I'm about 95% committing to UCLA. They just feel like the right choice short and long term for a variety of reasons (which I won't subject any of you to). The other thing is this... If I went to LMU then I'm concerned I would always wonder "what if" I went to UCLA. I don't believe I would wonder "what if" LMU if I went to UCLA... I'm trying to avoid what ifs as much as possible at this point of my life and moving forward.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 24, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Might be making some mental progress on my decision and I'm wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way about any of their particular choices?
> 
> I'm feeling like I'm about 95% committing to UCLA. They just feel like the right choice short and long term for a variety of reasons (which I won't subject any of you to). The other thing is this... If I went to LMU then I'm concerned I would always wonder "what if" I went to UCLA. I don't believe I would wonder "what if" LMU if I went to UCLA... I'm trying to avoid what ifs as much as possible at this point of my life and moving forward.



I'm in a very similar boat. I was basically set on LMU then UCLA waved hello and I was like YES BABY. Plus communicating with LMU has beeen aaa jouuuneeyy. Automated reception that kept bugging out. Emails about ... nvm. Communication was difficult. It's just that LMU has 3 years, which for an international student is a longer chance to get something going, and their total cost per year for everyone, no exceptions, is only 15k-scholarships. UCLA has out of state fee and "professional program" fee :'(


----------



## Apeach (Mar 24, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Might be making some mental progress on my decision and I'm wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way about any of their particular choices?
> 
> I'm feeling like I'm about 95% committing to UCLA. They just feel like the right choice short and long term for a variety of reasons (which I won't subject any of you to). The other thing is this... If I went to LMU then I'm concerned I would always wonder "what if" I went to UCLA. I don't believe I would wonder "what if" LMU if I went to UCLA... I'm trying to avoid what ifs as much as possible at this point of my life and moving forward.



I got an offer other than LMU but one thing I considered was the difference between the interviews. The one school was just like, "What's your favourite show?" And while they were super friendly and cool people, my interview with Phyllis was so much more than that. She wanted to know what I was reading, we talked about certain social issues, and discussed stylized vs. "realistic" dialogue in film. She talked about changes that she was making in terms bringing in female or POC professors that were all working and had great experience. 

I think the interview is a good reflection of the culture of the school, and it definitely tipped me in favour of UCLA. 

Hopefully this helps you with your decision.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Might be making some mental progress on my decision and I'm wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way about any of their particular choices?
> 
> I'm feeling like I'm about 95% committing to UCLA. They just feel like the right choice short and long term for a variety of reasons (which I won't subject any of you to). The other thing is this... If I went to LMU then I'm concerned I would always wonder "what if" I went to UCLA. I don't believe I would wonder "what if" LMU if I went to UCLA... I'm trying to avoid what ifs as much as possible at this point of my life and moving forward.


Subject me!!! Subject me. I'm willing to hear everyone's rationale at this point. Got rejected from USC and waiting on NYU (which I'm not even sure I want because I don't want to be in NY) but I'd like to hear what you have to say


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 25, 2019)

For accepted peeps, what is your deadline to commit? Is it April 15th? Cause I’d like to know if I’d find out my decision before then


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 25, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> For accepted peeps, what is your deadline to commit? Is it April 15th? Cause I’d like to know if I’d find out my decision before then


Yes April 15th


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Might be making some mental progress on my decision and I'm wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way about any of their particular choices?
> 
> I'm feeling like I'm about 95% committing to UCLA. They just feel like the right choice short and long term for a variety of reasons (which I won't subject any of you to). The other thing is this... If I went to LMU then I'm concerned I would always wonder "what if" I went to UCLA. I don't believe I would wonder "what if" LMU if I went to UCLA... I'm trying to avoid what ifs as much as possible at this point of my life and moving forward.


Unless, LMU offered you some serious cash, I would strong recommend UCLA. Just compare the alumni from each school to get an idea of their caliber. UCLA graduated Eric Roth and David Koepp, for god's sake. Their legacy is a huge reason I applied. @Apeach is right. This is a school that is serious about the craft (skim through Richard Walter's book to get an idea of what you could possibly learn about screenwriting). 

Ironically, I'm about 85% certain I'll be turning down UCLA. The cost is just too high when considering I can walk away with $0 debt from my second choice. Unless someone can convince me another $40,000 of debt for a film-school degree is worth it, I'll just be over here, encouraging others to pursue their dreams, as long as they deem the financial risk reasonable enough for them.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> I'm in a very similar boat. I was basically set on LMU then UCLA waved hello and I was like YES BABY. Plus communicating with LMU has beeen aaa jouuuneeyy. Automated reception that kept bugging out. Emails about ... nvm. Communication was difficult. It's just that LMU has 3 years, which for an international student is a longer chance to get something going, and their total cost per year for everyone, no exceptions, is only 15k-scholarships. UCLA has out of state fee and "professional program" fee :'(


The extra year for an international student definitely seems valuable, so I can understand where you're coming from. I will say this about UCLA that I find really enticing... The out of state fee is only for the first year. The "professional program" fee is unfortunately permanent. Still though, UCLA does a great thing with TA'ing by covering the cost of the regular tuition. This also is big if scholarships are included. 

It would look something like this:

_Regular Tuition= $13,000
Out of State Tuition= $13,000
Professional Program= $10,000_

TA and it takes the $13,000 regular communication out of it, so it looks like this:

_Out of State Tuition= $13,000
Professional Program= $10,000_

Add $7,000 of scholarships and now we're looking like this:

_Out of State Tuition= $6,000
Professional Program= $10,000_

We would officially be California Residents for the second year, which would take out the "Out of State Tuition" completely and leave the scholarship taking out of the "Professional Program" fee:

_Professional Program= $3,000_

Now... This is assuming you can take the scholarship out of the Professional Program fee of course, but it still makes things look really good. You have to take a course on TA'ing your first quarter on campus (so that one is full tuition) but the other 5 quarters would be covered. For me, this makes tuition cheaper than LMU, even with a pretty solid scholarship.

Sorry that's a lot of information! It's just part of the financial aspect that's been firing off in my brain as of late


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 25, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Subject me!!! Subject me. I'm willing to hear everyone's rationale at this point. Got rejected from USC and waiting on NYU (which I'm not even sure I want because I don't want to be in NY) but I'd like to hear what you have to say


Definitely look at the financial aspect that I replied to @BuddernScotch with! I think that might help a bit in terms of that side of things.

As for the rest... When it comes to location, being in LA is a big deal to me because it's where everything is happening at. The ultimate goal for me is to be signed by an agent before I graduate from college. I've also been lucky to have a bit of success in the acting world, so I think my path toward a screenwriting agent will be through an acting agent. LA is the perfect place for me to make that happen. I will say I don't think NY is that far behind! Also, if you have any aspirations for theater then NY is the clear pick.

UCLA just has such an impressive reputation, especially when it comes to their screenwriting program. Here's a fun list to drool over if you want to see how well some of their current graduates did in the past year's award season: 

-http://www.tft.ucla.edu/2019/01/awards-season-roundup/

The more I think about it, the more I like the 2-year aspect vs. a 3-year program. There's a sense of urgency without the extra year, and I love that. There's no time to think about it, only time to make it happen. The other huge thing on UCLA is that the students write their asses off. Their forced to write more than other schools, and the students can choose to write even more than that if they want to. More writing, revising, then writing again will always be a good thing.

LMU has the nicest facilities I've ever seen. To be honest, they wipe UCLA's out of the water. It's really not close. But I'm not going to school for facilities, I'm going for screenwriting. I believe I would graduate from UCLA as a better writer, and I would graduate from LMU as a better creator. If I busted my ass then I think I could make up the "creator" aspect if I went to LMU. I don't think I could make up the writing difference by going to UCLA, though.

The cherry on UCLA's top is their relationship with the Cannes Film Festival. It sounds like a dream come true and something I will be working as hard as I can to accomplish.

-http://www.tft.ucla.edu/2018/08/2019-cannes-storytelling-institute/


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> The extra year for an international student definitely seems valuable, so I can understand where you're coming from. I will say this about UCLA that I find really enticing... The out of state fee is only for the first year. The "professional program" fee is unfortunately permanent. Still though, UCLA does a great thing with TA'ing by covering the cost of the regular tuition. This also is big if scholarships are included.
> 
> It would look something like this:
> 
> ...



Are you 100% certain that you would qualify for in-state tuition your second year? I looked into this back when I was thinking about applying to UCLA, and the requirements surrounding getting in-state tuition seems...complicated, to say the least. 

Residence Requirements

That link specifically states that the only way to qualify for in-state tuition is if you are in Cali for NON-educational purposes:



> A student who is in California solely for educational purposes is not eligible for California residence for tuition purposes, regardless of the length of stay.



Now it also seems that working a job outside of UCLA might count as meaning you aren't "solely" there for educational purposes, so if you did that, maybe you would qualify? Like I said, it's all pretty dicey. 

I say this not to insinuate you haven't done your research (you clearly have), but just to present the complications involved with in-state tuition. I just wouldn't bet the whole house on that cheaper rate the next year, especially for @BuddernScotch, whose international status probably makes the whole thing even more complicated.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 25, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> Are you 100% certain that you would qualify for in-state tuition your second year? I looked into this back when I was thinking about applying to UCLA, and the requirements surrounding getting in-state tuition seems...complicated, to say the least.
> 
> Residence Requirements
> 
> ...


You definitely bring up a great point! I'll be doing a lot of freelance work as a video editor, along with any potential internships, etc. I've been talking to a 2nd-year at UCLA from Florida, and she's the one who has helped explain everything for me. She never mentioned anything about trouble getting residency and she does freelance work, so that's the majority of the information that I'm going off.

But I definitely agree that it's something worth focusing on, especially for an international student.


----------



## Shade (Mar 25, 2019)

j18 said:


> Thank you for your words @Apeach, they truly mean the world to me right now ?
> I'm still hopeful that they're going to send a few more acceptance letters, but if I end up not receiving one, I'm going to work my ass off until I do hahaha (laughing but crying on the inside)
> _Everything is going to be just fine. Everything is going to be just fine._ I'm mentally repeating that until it works lol
> 
> And you're more than welcome to our little binge-watching gang! ?


If you're not accepted you can maybe do the Professional Program at UCLA (it's the same as the master's, even the same teachers, just less classes per week, half the tuition) and that way you'd still have a student visa, could live with @biacelani , and reapply next year? You'd even have the same schedule, just different classes/peers


----------



## Shade (Mar 25, 2019)

Apeach said:


> I got an offer other than LMU but one thing I considered was the difference between the interviews. The one school was just like, "What's your favourite show?" And while they were super friendly and cool people, my interview with Phyllis was so much more than that. She wanted to know what I was reading, we talked about certain social issues, and discussed stylized vs. "realistic" dialogue in film. She talked about changes that she was making in terms bringing in female or POC professors that were all working and had great experience.
> 
> I think the interview is a good reflection of the culture of the school, and it definitely tipped me in favour of UCLA.
> 
> Hopefully this helps you with your decision.


That's funny! My interview with LMU was different! We discussed some social issues (how hard it is to make a living as an immigrant in the states, legal or not. Unconscious bias, etc.), and then the rest of the interview zeroed in on my writing, what I perceived were my weaknesses, etc. My interviewer wasa WOC so we discussed a little bit of that too --efforts in including a more diverse faculty/students. Still, having done the professional program at UCLA, I already know some of the professors who teach there and I really like what I've experienced there so far, so that'd definitely be a factor in my decision.

On the other hand, I love the facilities at LMU and the 3-year aspect --for internationals that translates into a longer OPT (work visa), and then it's easier to transition from there to a green card. As in, 3 years at LMU=about a year and a half of OPT. Two years at UCLA=a year of OPT. That's 5 years in the country vs. 3 years. So I definitely see @BuddernScotch 's point. Also, @BuddernScotch , if you're having trouble getting in touch with someone at LMU, I'd try Jenny Vasques. I've had no luck with Graduate Admissions but Jenny has been great in solving any doubts I may have.

Financially... UCLA might be more reasonably priced for internationals? Idk. As far as I know, you have to be a citizen to receive a scholarship at LMU. UCLA seems offer some deductions. I could be wrong. Overall, LMU is 15k per semester (I've been struggling to find the tuition costs on the website), so 30k a year=90k (scholarships/financial aid should cover a great chunk of that), UCLA is $39,162.37 for two years.

Anyways, let's all agree that life sucks when you're poor


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Shade said:


> That's funny! My interview with LMU was different! We discussed some social issues (how hard it is to make a living as an immigrant in the states, legal or not. Unconscious bias, etc.), and then the rest of the interview zeroed in on my writing, what I perceived were my weaknesses, etc. My interviewer wasa WOC so we discussed a little bit of that too --efforts in including a more diverse faculty/students. Still, having done the professional program at UCLA, I already know some of the professors who teach there and I really like what I've experienced there so far, so that'd definitely be a factor in my decision.
> 
> On the other hand, I love the facilities at LMU and the 3-year aspect --for internationals that translates into a longer OPT (work visa), and then it's easier to transition from there to a green card. As in, 3 years at LMU=about a year and a half of OPT. Two years at UCLA=a year of OPT. That's 5 years in the country vs. 3 years. So I definitely see @BuddernScotch 's point. Also, @BuddernScotch , if you're having trouble getting in touch with someone at LMU, I'd try Jenny Vasques. I've had no luck with Graduate Admissions but Jenny has been great in solving any doubts I may have.
> 
> ...


Okay so it's GOOD THAT I NEVER TRIED TO DO ANYTHING WITH MATH because I straight up thought LMU was 15k a year. 

And trying to communicate with JV has been a little difficult too. I know she must be crazy busy right now but the struggle is still real. 

I'm really just super scared UCLA will be like: nvm we got you confused with someone else you can't sit with us after all. But I don't want to pay the LMU deposit. And it's due tomorrow. Ayayayay


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Definitely look at the financial aspect that I replied to @BuddernScotch with! I think that might help a bit in terms of that side of things.
> 
> As for the rest... When it comes to location, being in LA is a big deal to me because it's where everything is happening at. The ultimate goal for me is to be signed by an agent before I graduate from college. I've also been lucky to have a bit of success in the acting world, so I think my path toward a screenwriting agent will be through an acting agent. LA is the perfect place for me to make that happen. I will say I don't think NY is that far behind! Also, if you have any aspirations for theater then NY is the clear pick.
> 
> ...



You bring up a lot of great points that i agree with, the recent alumn accomplishments are so exciting. And yes if I weren't intl then UCLA would be the clear winner. 

But then again UCLA is my number 1 anyway because I'm already a crazy optimist and think: naw. Bet I'll be so great they wouldn't even try to kick me outta the country ever.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Okay so it's GOOD THAT I NEVER TRIED TO DO ANYTHING WITH MATH because I straight up thought LMU was 15k a year.
> 
> And trying to communicate with JV has been a little difficult too. I know she must be crazy busy right now but the struggle is still real.
> 
> I'm really just super scared UCLA will be like: nvm we got you confused with someone else you can't sit with us after all. But I don't want to pay the LMU deposit. And it's due tomorrow. Ayayayay


If you have a written letter of acceptance (print it out if you feel better) they can't un-accept you. It's illegal. For all the money stuff, I have no input for these schools, but just to ease that fear.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> If you have a written letter of acceptance (print it out if you feel better) they can't un-accept you. It's illegal. For all the money stuff, I have no input for these schools, but just to ease that fear.


Wott!! Cool  UCLA hasn't sent out an official letter though, it's an unofficial one right now. That's good to know though.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Wott!! Cool  UCLA hasn't sent out an official letter though, it's an unofficial one right now. That's good to know though.


Ah. yup. well as soon as you have it in hand


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Okay so it's GOOD THAT I NEVER TRIED TO DO ANYTHING WITH MATH because I straight up thought LMU was 15k a year.
> 
> And trying to communicate with JV has been a little difficult too. I know she must be crazy busy right now but the struggle is still real.
> 
> I'm really just super scared UCLA will be like: nvm we got you confused with someone else you can't sit with us after all. But I don't want to pay the LMU deposit. And it's due tomorrow. Ayayayay


LMU's tuition is a little weird. The School of Television charges $1,268 per unit. The MFA in screenwriting takes 51 semester hours, so it will be around $64, 668 total, or roughly $20,000 a year. Corroborated in another thread.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 25, 2019)

Shade said:


> If you're not accepted you can maybe do the Professional Program at UCLA (it's the same as the master's, even the same teachers, just less classes per week, half the tuition) and that way you'd still have a student visa, could live with @biacelani , and reapply next year? You'd even have the same schedule, just different classes/peers


Yes yes yes, loving this idea! And so sweet that you are trying to keep us together ?


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Definitely look at the financial aspect that I replied to @BuddernScotch with! I think that might help a bit in terms of that side of things.
> 
> As for the rest... When it comes to location, being in LA is a big deal to me because it's where everything is happening at. The ultimate goal for me is to be signed by an agent before I graduate from college. I've also been lucky to have a bit of success in the acting world, so I think my path toward a screenwriting agent will be through an acting agent. LA is the perfect place for me to make that happen. I will say I don't think NY is that far behind! Also, if you have any aspirations for theater then NY is the clear pick.
> 
> ...


You're really doing a good job persuading me to just accept the offer. Thanks for sharing those stories. Also, I'm sure you can get a slot into the Cannes Institute with your dedication. During my interview, Neil told me how some of the current students got to go to a festival (pretty sure it was this one) and have a group session with Christopher Nolan. Blown away.


----------



## Zach0323 (Mar 25, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> You're really doing a good job persuading me to just accept the offer. Thanks for sharing those stories. Also, I'm sure you can get a slot into the Cannes Institute with your dedication. During my interview, Neil told me how some of the current students got to go to a festival (pretty sure it was this one) and have a group session with Christopher Nolan. Blown away.


I genuinely appreciate the kind words!! Reading everyone's thought process on everything has really helped focus me toward what is important to me. It just feels like UCLA consistently checks each box in those areas.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone get the "official" letter yet? I'm getting worried.


----------



## amlena (Mar 25, 2019)

I'm wondering if more acceptances will go out this week, or if that was it. I have until Thursday to commit to Chapman. I might ask for an extension, buuuut. I don't know. I'd love to have options, but Chapman is looking more realistic at this point. They do have a strong relationship with Netflix, so that's cool.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

amlena said:


> I'm wondering if more acceptances will go out this week, or if that was it. I have until Thursday to commit to Chapman. I might ask for an extension, buuuut. I don't know. I'd love to have options, but Chapman is looking more realistic at this point. They do have a strong relationship with Netflix, so that's cool.



More acceptances will most likely go out soon. There's no way these few people got in. But I'd like their official letter already so they can't retract it... cus I can't really paying LMU's deposit... ugh. Rent. For a place that is super unsafe, sanitarily. Sigh.


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 25, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Anyone get the "official" letter yet? I'm getting worried.


No official letter yet, but a nice email from Phyllis.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 25, 2019)

Y





Naya86 said:


> No official letter yet, but a nice email from Phyllis.


Yeah same. She outlined the funding options so clearly.


----------



## FirstTimer (Mar 25, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Definitely look at the financial aspect that I replied to @BuddernScotch with! I think that might help a bit in terms of that side of things.
> 
> As for the rest... When it comes to location, being in LA is a big deal to me because it's where everything is happening at. The ultimate goal for me is to be signed by an agent before I graduate from college. I've also been lucky to have a bit of success in the acting world, so I think my path toward a screenwriting agent will be through an acting agent. LA is the perfect place for me to make that happen. I will say I don't think NY is that far behind! Also, if you have any aspirations for theater then NY is the clear pick.
> 
> ...



Cosigning


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 25, 2019)

Hey guys, sorry I've not really been on the forums much at all this year, but I'm on spring break (first year UCLA MFA screenwriter here) and decided to check out who might be coming here next year. 

If Phyllis is sending you an e-mail telling you you're in, then you're in.  It's just a matter of paperwork for the UCLA graduate school to admit you.  That's the "official" letter that tells you that you can enroll at UCLA.  No deposit required (or at least there wasn't last year) 

Could there be something that trips them up and makes them look over your application again, possibly rejecting you?  I sure as hell have never heard of that happening. 

So congrats to all who made it in!  And for those who didn't, don't be discouraged.  If you got an interview that means you had all the qualities UCLA wanted in a screenwriting student, and I'm sure a lot of tough decisions had to be made. 

If anybody has any questions about the program, UCLA, living in LA in general, feel free to message me.  Good luck all!


----------



## j18 (Mar 26, 2019)

@Shade wow, that's actually a great idea! I still want an MFA, but maybe I could get both ?
Thank you so much for your encouragement, I honestly can't imagine not sharing a cheap apartment with @biacelani ?


----------



## Shade (Mar 26, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> Okay so it's GOOD THAT I NEVER TRIED TO DO ANYTHING WITH MATH because I straight up thought LMU was 15k a year.
> 
> And trying to communicate with JV has been a little difficult too. I know she must be crazy busy right now but the struggle is still real.
> 
> I'm really just super scared UCLA will be like: nvm we got you confused with someone else you can't sit with us after all. But I don't want to pay the LMU deposit. And it's due tomorrow. Ayayayay


I could be wrong!! Not sure. It says 15k "per semester Fall/Spring". I literally don't know what that means.
I got in but I have to defer until next year so I honestly haven't taken a super thorough look at the rates. Alas


----------



## StarChild (Mar 26, 2019)

Shade said:


> I could be wrong!! Not sure. It says 15k "per semester Fall/Spring". I literally don't know what that means.
> I got in but I have to defer until next year so I honestly haven't taken a super thorough look at the rates. Alas


Make sure you touch base with the school about deferring. A lot of grad schools don't allow for that (there's probably some case by case and IDK for UCLA specifically).


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 26, 2019)

So for anyone else still waiting on a decision, I tried emailing them asking to see if they could release my decision bc of another impending deadline (shot in the dark ik), or if admissions are still going to be sent out and I got 2 of the SAME response email that basically said nothing and that "decisions go out late March/early April" so i have no idea


----------



## Naya86 (Mar 26, 2019)

She did 





BuddernScotch said:


> Y
> Yeah same. She outlined the funding options so clearly.


She did! It doesn't seem so bad (for CA residents, at least).





Cd23 said:


> So for anyone else still waiting on a decision, I tried emailing them asking to see if they could release my decision bc of another impending deadline (shot in the dark ik), or if admissions are still going to be sent out and I got 2 of the SAME response email that basically said nothing and that "decisions go out late March/early April" so i have no idea


I would email Phyllis or Neil directly. Neil said he was getting tons of emails about the decisions, but he has been replying to them. Very accessible guy.


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 26, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> She did
> She did! It doesn't seem so bad (for CA residents, at least).
> I would email Phyllis or Neil directly. Neil said he was getting tons of emails about the decisions, but he has been replying to them. Very accessible guy.



Emailing one of them feels like infinitely worse to me and sounds like a huge annoyance to them. I only interviewed with Phyllis but I don't have her email anyway


----------



## JLWilco (Mar 26, 2019)

__





						UCLA Campus Directory
					





					www.directory.ucla.edu


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 27, 2019)

Well maybe my email worked because they sent me my rejection letter


----------



## sortofawriter (Mar 27, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Well maybe my email worked because they sent me my rejection letter



Same!


----------



## amlena (Mar 27, 2019)

I still don't have anything from them.  ?


----------



## amlena (Mar 27, 2019)

Cd23 said:


> Well maybe my email worked because they sent me my rejection letter



Did you email through Acceptd?


----------



## amlena (Mar 27, 2019)

JLWilco said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg I searched all over for Phyllis' email after my interview and ended up giving up. Thanks for linking this!!


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 27, 2019)

amlena said:


> Did you email through Acceptd?



No I emailed through my email


----------



## writingatl (Mar 27, 2019)

amlena said:


> I still don't have anything from them.  ?


same... the stress of waiting is awful


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 27, 2019)

amlena said:


> I still don't have anything from them.  ?


I really hope you get in!


----------



## amlena (Mar 27, 2019)

Question for admitted students: what was your financial aid offering like at UCLA?

 Chapman only gave me loans (no fellowship or grants, and I found out they don't really have TA opportunities), so now I'm stressed over whether it's worth it to accrue over 100k in debt. Obviously, UCLA is much more affordable since I'd be in state. Ugh, the waiting game sucks.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 27, 2019)

Did anyone here also apply to NYU?


----------



## haleyk (Mar 28, 2019)

Got my rejection letter this morning, which makes my decision much easier. Congrats to everyone who got in!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 28, 2019)

amlena said:


> Question for admitted students: what was your financial aid offering like at UCLA?
> 
> Chapman only gave me loans (no fellowship or grants, and I found out they don't really have TA opportunities), so now I'm stressed over whether it's worth it to accrue over 100k in debt. Obviously, UCLA is much more affordable since I'd be in state. Ugh, the waiting game sucks.


Phyllis said it better: "Departmental funding for each of our Fall 2019 admits will be determined after we have precise enrollment numbers. As an estimated guide to what you might expect, in recent years, each of our incoming MFA students has received between about $7000 and $10,000 in departmental funding during the 1st year, depending on certain variables (in-state/out-state/international students).

This means that when we know precisely who will be attending, we can then let you have a precise funding  amount for your 1st year.

There are additional sources of funding available to our 1st and 2nd year students, including our annual scholarship awards (awarded at the end of the academic year), TA assignments (normally for our 2nd year students, but 1st year students may seek TA assignments in other departments and schools at UCLA), and partial funding from the professional fees students pay (normally distributed among our 2nd year students). There are also university scholarships for which students may apply online"


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm trying to make my decision but honestly it's very hard. It's the only school I got into (I was waitlisted elsewhere) but as a TV track idk if it's of benefit to me. Can any current grads give us the DL on what's it like for people looking to be showrunners/write for TV?


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I'm trying to make my decision but honestly it's very hard. It's the only school I got into (I was waitlisted elsewhere) but as a TV track idk if it's of benefit to me. Can any current grads give us the DL on what's it like for people looking to be showrunners/write for TV?


There aren't much I would wait for if you already have UCLA. Are you debating between a waitlist spot and UCLA's spot??!?!!


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 28, 2019)

Yes.. I got waitlisted at NYU. But I'm also wondering if I should reapply as I originally wanted to attend the stark program. I'm an international student too so this is weighing heavily on me because I'm going to be paying a lot no matter what so I'd rather pick the program that'll help me make connections in the industry too.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Yes.. I got waitlisted at NYU. But I'm also wondering if I should reapply as I originally wanted to attend the stark program. I'm an international student too so this is weighing heavily on me because I'm going to be paying a lot no matter what so I'd rather pick the program that'll help me make connections in the industry too.


This is why everyone wants to go to UCLA... :/ not sure what to tell you in this situation.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Mar 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Yes.. I got waitlisted at NYU. But I'm also wondering if I should reapply as I originally wanted to attend the stark program. I'm an international student too so this is weighing heavily on me because I'm going to be paying a lot no matter what so I'd rather pick the program that'll help me make connections in the industry too.


Make a pros & cons list. Go with your gut!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I'm trying to make my decision but honestly it's very hard. It's the only school I got into (I was waitlisted elsewhere) but as a TV track idk if it's of benefit to me. Can any current grads give us the DL on what's it like for people looking to be showrunners/write for TV?


I’m not in the program but I have a friend who’s there and says that they are doing more TV and she’s loving it overall. 
I bet you can ask about the classes etc before you accept.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 29, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> Make a pros & cons list. Go with your gut!


My gut is being such an unreliable POS right now and idk if it's the imposter syndrome or what.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> I’m not in the program but I have a friend who’s there and says that they are doing more TV and she’s loving it overall.
> I bet you can ask about the classes etc before you accept.


Yaas! Is your friend on this forum?


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 29, 2019)

Also did anyone else get the letter from the graduate office?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Yaas! Is your friend on this forum?


If not get them on here!


----------



## biacelani (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I'm trying to make my decision but honestly it's very hard. It's the only school I got into (I was waitlisted elsewhere) but as a TV track idk if it's of benefit to me. Can any current grads give us the DL on what's it like for people looking to be showrunners/write for TV?


During my interview, Phyllis talked about the changes the program is going through and one of was is being able to focus more on television and other formats too. I think you get to choose between TV or feature for your second-year projects or something like that. Also, if you're interested in showrunning, you can always take elective classes in the Stark program too and add to your portfolio and experience that way. I guess I'm kinda biased now that I'm accepting their offer, but I can't see how you can go wrong with UCLA


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Also did anyone else get the letter from the graduate office?


No  
But she’s said very much what @biacelena says here. She says they’re very much pushing TV right now. And that you get to choose a track. Everyone everywhere knows TV is where it’s at right now, so all schools, that I’ve looked at, are doing more TV. She’s prob also right that you could take a few Producing classes at UCLA as electives- so double check that too.
Idk a lot about the Stark program- but look through the class list, there are electives and you can take writing for those electives, but it’s much more business minded which is pretty different. It does sound like a lot of people in there so go into writing too though and there’s a lot to be said for knowing how to get your stuff off the ground. It’s also pretty competitive, so make sure you’re ok with giving this up for trying for that first. (Unless you can defer?) anyway- I think you can’t go wrong with UCLA or USC Stark- 

I hear you about guts. Mine’s apparently on overload and not able to focus  

Good luck! ?


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 29, 2019)

biacelani said:


> During my interview, Phyllis talked about the changes the program is going through and one of was is being able to focus more on television and other formats too. I think you get to choose between TV or feature for your second-year projects or something like that. Also, if you're interested in showrunning, you can always take elective classes in the Stark program too and add to your portfolio and experience that way. I guess I'm kinda biased now that I'm accepting their offer, but I can't see how you can go wrong with UCLA


Wait you can take elective classes at a different school?!


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Wait you can take elective classes at a different school?!


No! I think they were thinking Stark was UCLA’s producer program- you can’t take classes at different schools as electives. But you can take from UCLA’s producing classes.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

@divmoh247 here is a thread from a second-year at UCLA who’s been answering questions for people. I’d read through this and then ask her if it hasn’t already been covered. I should have remembered this sooner! 






						2nd year MFA Screenwriter @UCLA - AMA!!
					

Hey everyone.  I'm Kira - a second year screenwriter at UCLA (woah, just like the title says!). I was active on these forums when I applied back in 2017 and a bit throughout 2018. If you have any questions about UCLA, screenwriting, LA, etc... ask me here :)  Edit: Also! If you are in town /...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Septopus7 (Mar 29, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> No
> Everyone everywhere knows TV is where it’s at right now, so all schools, that I’ve looked at, are doing more TV.



This. Even AFI, which is literally called the American FILM institute, is pivoting to TV work as a huge concentration. As my interviewer Anna said "That's where all the jobs are now."

I wouldn't be worried that any of these top schools would give TV the short shrift. They know.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 29, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> @divmoh247 here is a thread from a second-year at UCLA who’s been answering questions for people. I’d read through this and then ask her if it hasn’t already been covered. I should have remembered this sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can also get a little creepy and stalk some of Kira's other UCLA posts. The information from them were a big part of why UCLA became my top choice this year, and they were so impactful that I forget others may not have seen them.


----------



## biacelani (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Wait you can take elective classes at a different school?!


Yeah, sorry! I thought the Stark program was at UCLA lol I meant taking production classes inside UCLA. Though, I think you can probably take Summer Term classes at USC (you just have to pay for them).


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> We can also get a little creepy and stalk some of Kira's other UCLA posts. The information from them were a big part of why UCLA became my top choice this year, and they were so impactful that I forget others may not have seen them.


I'm sure @Kira doesn't mind.  She's always super helpful.


----------



## divmoh247 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thank you all so much for helping me with this. I know it seems kind of awful of me to not be happy with this predicament (which I am, I truly understand how beneficial this is and how fortunate I am) I'm just very type a in getting everything and making sure I back my own decisions) I just want to know as much as I can before I commit.


----------



## j18 (Mar 29, 2019)

Two days ago I received my rejection letter. I believe that everything happens for a reason, so maybe it wasn't my time yet, and that's okay... I'll apply again at the end of the year ??


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 29, 2019)

j18 said:


> Two days ago I received my rejection letter. I believe that everything happens for a reason, so maybe it wasn't my time yet, and that's okay... I'll apply again at the end of the year ??


3 years here and I would've kept going. You have it in you!!!! (But hopefully next year is the year)


----------



## Chris W (Mar 29, 2019)

j18 said:


> Two days ago I received my rejection letter. I believe that everything happens for a reason, so maybe it wasn't my time yet, and that's okay... I'll apply again at the end of the year ??


That's the spirit.


----------



## StarChild (Mar 29, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Thank you all so much for helping me with this. I know it seems kind of awful of me to not be happy with this predicament (which I am, I truly understand how beneficial this is and how fortunate I am) I'm just very type a in getting everything and making sure I back my own decisions) I just want to know as much as I can before I commit.


It’s a huge decision. It’s a great thing to be Type A about!


----------



## Kira (Mar 31, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I'm trying to make my decision but honestly it's very hard. It's the only school I got into (I was waitlisted elsewhere) but as a TV track idk if it's of benefit to me. Can any current grads give us the DL on what's it like for people looking to be showrunners/write for TV?



I'm on the TV track at UCLA and feel very well prepared. By the time I graduate (in 2.5 months!), I will have written 5 drama pilots and 1 comedy (by choice). Plus 3 features. All my TV drama workshops have been taught by current or former showrunners / co-EP's. I've also been able to take a ton of producing electives, including TV Development, Advance TV Producing, the Business of Making Your Art, and next quarter an international co-producing course. Hopefully this is helpful!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2019)

Kira said:


> By the time I graduate (in 2.5 months!),


? ?


----------



## Chris W (Mar 31, 2019)

Naya86 said:


> You're really doing a good job persuading me to just accept the offer. Thanks for sharing those stories. Also, I'm sure you can get a slot into the Cannes Institute with your dedication. During my interview, Neil told me how some of the current students got to go to a festival (pretty sure it was this one) and have a group session with Christopher Nolan. Blown away.


Be sure to add your Applications to the tracker help future applicants:






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Shade (Mar 31, 2019)

Kira said:


> I'm on the TV track at UCLA and feel very well prepared. By the time I graduate (in 2.5 months!), I will have written 5 drama pilots and 1 comedy (by choice). Plus 3 features. All my TV drama workshops have been taught by current or former showrunners / co-EP's. I've also been able to take a ton of producing electives, including TV Development, Advance TV Producing, the Business of Making Your Art, and next quarter an international co-producing course. Hopefully this is helpful!


Yes. Also I did the Professional Program in TV Writing and it was great. They share faculty with the MFA and I'm very happy with what I learned. @divmoh247 , this is my personal choice, but if you're considering USC vs. UCLA, I'd go with UCLA for sure. Also as an international. It's less money, great connections, great faculty. USC is the same except you pay more, and I've heard some not-so-great things from a former alum, so Idk, my gut says stick to UCLA, but it's a personal choice?


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2019)

Hey! 
Just curious if everyone has heard back? I’m awaiting a rejection, but it seems odd I haven’t heard yet-


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Hey!
> Just curious if everyone has heard back? I’m awaiting a rejection, but it seems odd I haven’t heard yet-


In March, I was told I was on the waitlist and would remain on it through the summer. But just this morning at 2 a.m., I got a rejection letter through their appstatus site. I'd assume I'm still on the waitlist, so I'm going to call and see what's up.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 2, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> In March, I was told I was on the waitlist and would remain on it through the summer. But just this morning at 2 a.m., I got a rejection letter through their appstatus site. I'd assume I'm still on the waitlist, so I'm going to call and see what's up.


Yup was just gonna say, I spoke too soon. I got my rejection today too. 

Good luck with the waitlist!


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Apr 2, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> Yup was just gonna say, I spoke too soon. I got my rejection today too.
> 
> Good luck with the waitlist!


Thank you!

I called, and I'm still on the waitlist. The rejection letter was a mistake. 

So if anyone else is on the waitlist and just got a rejection letter, make sure to call. They were really nice about it, and laughed it off. They have no idea why it happened.


----------



## Shade (Apr 2, 2019)

Is it weird that I haven't received anything yet? No rejection, no nothing.


----------



## divmoh247 (Apr 8, 2019)

I accepted my offer yesterday. I really want to thank all of you for taking the time to give me advice, it really helped a lot with this decision. I feel like I'm making the right decision and I'm super excited to see you all this fall ?


----------



## JLWilco (Apr 8, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> I accepted my offer yesterday. I really want to thank all of you for taking the time to give me advice, it really helped a lot with this decision. I feel like I'm making the right decision and I'm super excited to see you all this fall ?



Congrats!  You should come to Showcase at the end of this year if you get a chance. If not no worries, see you in the fall!


----------



## divmoh247 (Apr 8, 2019)

When is that? As I'm international I'm planning on coming a bit earlier.


----------



## Kira (Apr 8, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> When is that? As I'm international I'm planning on coming a bit earlier.


Congrats on a great decision  Showcase is in early June.


----------



## biacelani (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys! Anyone hear also looking for a place to live near UCLA come August/September? I'm not from LA or the US so I'm not exactly sure where are the best places to look for housing. Any tips would be much appreciated and if you're interested in perhaps sharing an apartment, hit me up!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 14, 2019)

Palms is a good area when I lived there. Was affordable and safe then but may be more expensive now that the the train is there. But that's a plus for the area as well.

Also no one has set up a UCLA group yet. Would be a good idea.



			Student Groups


----------



## Septopus7 (Apr 14, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Hey guys! Anyone hear also looking for a place to live near UCLA come August/September? I'm not from LA or the US so I'm not exactly sure where are the best places to look for housing. Any tips would be much appreciated and if you're interested in perhaps sharing an apartment, hit me up!



When it comes to actually searching for housing, I've recently landed on Padmapper as a really good resource. Compared to some of the others (Craigslist, Apartments.com, Trulia, etc.), it's actually providing a wide assortment of different (and feasible!) living options. Can't guaranteed it will work for actually landing a place as I'm not quite there yet but, for just looking at potential complexes, areas, etc., it's been the best resource I've come across.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Septopus7 said:


> When it comes to actually searching for housing, I've recently landed on Padmapper as a really good resource. Compared to some of the others (Craigslist, Apartments.com, Trulia, etc.), it's actually providing a wide assortment of different (and feasible!) living options. Can't guaranteed it will work for actually landing a place as I'm not quite there yet but, for just looking at potential complexes, areas, etc., it's been the best resource I've come across.


Padmapper is good! I like that one a lot. I’ve also used most the others and westside rentals is good (particularly if you get with others and split the cost). 
Rent.com, Zillow, hotpads and radpads I like too- hotpads and radpads are more similar to padmapper. Rent.com I’ve personally had lesss luck with but others love it. Also, driving the streets and calling signs old-school can give you some good deals if you come out to find a place.


----------



## StarChild (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey guys! Some of us in LA are trying to do an LA gathering- not ‘school’ specific just film school peeps. 

Come! 



			https://www.filmschool.org/threads/welcome-los-angeles-peeps.26159/post-169254
		


We’ll do another one at end of summer when everyone is around for school too.


----------



## ZZZYX (Apr 14, 2019)

Is there anyone who haven't heard about anything yet? I applied for the Cinematography program but I haven't received any notification yet, wondering if I am on the waitlist or they are still sending out notification.


----------



## divmoh247 (Apr 14, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Hey guys! Anyone hear also looking for a place to live near UCLA come August/September? I'm not from LA or the US so I'm not exactly sure where are the best places to look for housing. Any tips would be much appreciated and if you're interested in perhaps sharing an apartment, hit me up!



I'd love to take you up on that! Dm me?


----------



## Shade (Apr 14, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Hey guys! Anyone hear also looking for a place to live near UCLA come August/September? I'm not from LA or the US so I'm not exactly sure where are the best places to look for housing. Any tips would be much appreciated and if you're interested in perhaps sharing an apartment, hit me up!


I might have a master bedroom with private bathroom in Sherman Oaks for those dates if you're interested. Feel free to hit me up  it's about a 15 min drive from UCLA but the cool thing about the Valley is that it's way cheaper than westwood.


----------



## alcudish (Apr 14, 2019)

ZZZYX said:


> Is there anyone who haven't heard about anything yet? I applied for the Cinematography program but I haven't received any notification yet, wondering if I am on the waitlist or they are still sending out notification.



Did you have the interview? If you were interviewed you are probably on the waitlist


----------



## divmoh247 (Apr 14, 2019)

I responded back to the email and to Phyllis telling her I accepted my offer but I haven't heard anything back yet?


----------



## ZZZYX (Apr 15, 2019)

alcudish said:


> Did you have the interview? If you were interviewed you are probably on the waitlist


I had the interview on Feb 22nd. Yeah, I was thinking about if I am on the waitlist. I heard about people need to make the decision by the end of today, so I hope I can hear something back this week.


----------



## alcudish (Apr 15, 2019)

ZZZYX said:


> I had the interview on Feb 22nd. Yeah, I was thinking about if I am on the waitlist. I heard about people need to make the decision by the end of today, so I hope I can hear something back this week.



In my case, although I was informed by the school that I was accepted on Mar 27, the formal admission letter is yet to be produced by the university due to some bureaucratic process. I can't officially accept or reject it until I receive this one. So probably you will have to wait a bit longer.. So no worries in case you don't hear anything on Apr 15 or 16.


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Apr 15, 2019)

ZZZYX said:


> I had the interview on Feb 22nd. Yeah, I was thinking about if I am on the waitlist. I heard about people need to make the decision by the end of today, so I hope I can hear something back this week.


I'm on the waitlist, and they said we wouldn't hear back until probably early May.


----------



## ZZZYX (Apr 15, 2019)

alcudish said:


> In my case, although I was informed by the school that I was accepted on Mar 27, the formal admission letter is yet to be produced by the university due to some bureaucratic process. I can't officially accept or reject it until I receive this one. So probably you will have to wait a bit longer.. So no worries in case you don't hear anything on Apr 15 or 16.


It is good to know this! Thank you and congratulation! I've heard about some policies changes as well.


----------



## ZZZYX (Apr 15, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> I'm on the waitlist, and they said we wouldn't hear back until probably early May.


Thank you for sharing this! I think the only thing we can do right now is waiting. And hoping for the best! Good luck.


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Apr 15, 2019)

I was waitlisted on March 21. Got an email earlier today offering a spot. Pretty shocked right now given I wasn’t sure when I’d hear back from UCLA. The decision has to be made by April 25th. I’ll probably make an official decision this weekend, just figured I’d let you all know!


----------



## biacelani (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey guys! I created an Admitted UCLA Students Group of anyone wants to join. I sent out some invites to those of you who markes "admitted" or "attending" on your tracker


----------



## Zach0323 (Apr 16, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Hey guys! I created an Admitted UCLA Students Group of anyone wants to join. I sent out some invites to those of you who markes "admitted" or "attending" on your tracker


Sounds great! I'd love to join myself


----------



## Chris W (Apr 16, 2019)

biacelani said:


> Hey guys! I created an Admitted UCLA Students Group of anyone wants to join. I sent out some invites to those of you who markes "admitted" or "attending" on your tracker


Awesome. 

Here's the direct link:



			Admitted UCLA Students


----------



## giucarda (Apr 20, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I was admitted as well, and I am very excited to get to know all of you in person soon! Do you know when classes are supposed to start?


----------



## biacelani (Apr 21, 2019)

giucarda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I was admitted as well, and I am very excited to get to know all of you in person soon! Do you know when classes are supposed to start?


Congrats on the admission! I think they start on September 23rd.


----------



## giucarda (Apr 21, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2019)

YOU GUYS I JUST GOT AN ACCEPTANCE LETTER FROM UCLA??? After I already said yes to Chapman???? 

????!!!

???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2019)

Like I didn't even know I was waitlisted because I wasn't told?????????????? 

I'm freaking out.


----------



## Zach0323 (May 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Like I didn't even know I was waitlisted because I wasn't told??????????????
> 
> I'm freaking out.


Congrats!!! Are you going to make the switch?


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2019)

Zach0323 said:


> Congrats!!! Are you going to make the switch?



Thank you! I have no idea. Chapman makes a lot more sense logistically because I live in OC and would have free housing. But UCLA offers better financial aid (the lower cost of attending is offset by the fact that I'd have to pay for housing in LA). Also, it's UCLA. Mind blown.


----------



## JLWilco (May 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Thank you! I have no idea. Chapman makes a lot more sense logistically because I live in OC and would have free housing. But UCLA offers better financial aid (the lower cost of attending is offset by the fact that I'd have to pay for housing in LA). Also, it's UCLA. Mind blown.



Congratulations!  You know what my vote is ?. But sincerely I know you were stressing for a while, I hope the next steps come easier. 

Did you already lay the deposit down for Chapman?


----------



## amlena (May 2, 2019)

JLWilco said:


> Congratulations!  You know what my vote is ?. But sincerely I know you were stressing for a while, I hope the next steps come easier.
> 
> Did you already lay the deposit down for Chapman?



Yup. So that's non-refundable. This is wild. My brain is going to implode. Never give up, y'all, because you might suddenly get an answer May 2nd out of nowhere and then have OPTIONS.

AND I got reservations for Galaxy's Edge at Disneyland earlier. What a day.  ???


----------



## StarChild (May 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Like I didn't even know I was waitlisted because I wasn't told??????????????
> 
> I'm freaking out.


That’s nuts! Had they just never said anything to you about acceptance/waitlist/rejection at all!?


----------



## amlena (May 3, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> That’s nuts! Had they just never said anything to you about acceptance/waitlist/rejection at all!?



I never heard anything and was just waiting for my official rejection letter.


----------



## amlena (May 4, 2019)

Just accepted UCLA. RIP to my Chapman deposit.  ?


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just accepted UCLA. RIP to my Chapman deposit.  ?


Congrats! I know it was your dream school!


----------



## Naya86 (May 4, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just accepted UCLA. RIP to my Chapman deposit.  ?


Glad you got a second chance at your hopes and dreams. Sorry about the deposit.


----------



## StarChild (May 4, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just accepted UCLA. RIP to my Chapman deposit.  ?


 Congratulations!!!???


----------



## Isabellagrcia (May 5, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just accepted UCLA. RIP to my Chapman deposit.  ?


Congratulations!!

Have you gotten the official letter from the UCLA Grad Division, or did you just accept on Acceptd? I haven't gotten the official letter yet, and it's been about a week.


----------



## amlena (May 6, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Have you gotten the official letter from the UCLA Grad Division, or did you just accept on Acceptd? I haven't gotten the official letter yet, and it's been about a week.



I got the letter on Acceptd, and then I logged in to the UCLA Graduate Division website the next day. The letter was there and dated the 3rd.


----------



## JLWilco (May 7, 2019)

amlena said:


> I got the letter on Acceptd, and then I logged in to the UCLA Graduate Division website the next day. The letter was there and dated the 3rd.



Glad we'll get to see you in the fall!  

AND you should TOTALLY come to Showcase!  It's on Monday, June 10th, and you're not too far away either.  You'll get to meet a lot of folks and get a real feel for the place, it's gonna be a good time.


----------



## StarChild (May 20, 2019)

JLWilco said:


> Glad we'll get to see you in the fall!
> 
> AND you should TOTALLY come to Showcase!  It's on Monday, June 10th, and you're not too far away either.  You'll get to meet a lot of folks and get a real feel for the place, it's gonna be a good time.


What’s the showcase?


----------



## JLWilco (May 21, 2019)

Cdemon said:


> What’s the showcase?



It's this annual awards gala of sorts; screenwriting students submit works for scoring by industry folks (managers, agents, other writers, etc.) and then those scores are tallied and awards given out in the big categories (Feature Drama, Feature Comedy, Drama Pilot and Comedy Pilot).  

For incoming students it's a great way to meet people who will teach you and people who you'll be taking classes with.  I'm not sure how they're handling tickets this year as far as you guys coming in, but if I hear anything about it I'll post about it.


----------



## divmoh247 (May 28, 2019)

Hi all! I figured the majority of us have already gotten our acceptances and the waitlisted folks have already heard back! I'm so excited to meet everyone, and would love to connect with you all (I've already connected to @biacelani who opened the UCLA group) and Philip! Since we're gonna be in this together for two years, feel free to add me on my social media(message me! Figure that would be wise) and let's connect! I know some people are looking for housing too and as an international student I'd definitely like to connect beforehand! Idk if you are down but I could start a FB group too? Let me know!


----------



## JLWilco (May 28, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hi all! I figured the majority of us have already gotten our acceptances and the waitlisted folks have already heard back! I'm so excited to meet everyone, and would love to connect with you all (I've already connected to @biacelani who opened the UCLA group) and Philip! Since we're gonna be in this together for two years, feel free to add me on my social media(message me! Figure that would be wise) and let's connect! I know some people are looking for housing too and as an international student I'd definitely like to connect beforehand! Idk if you are down but I could start a FB group too? Let me know!



The Current first years may or may not be starting a Facebook group for you guys, so I'd hold off on that for now!


----------



## JLWilco (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey again everyone: here's the link for Showcase in case you'll be in or near the LA area and want to meet some of the people who will be teaching you and taking classes with you!  






						Screenwriters Showcase – UCLA TFT Film Festival
					






					www.tft.ucla.edu


----------



## Naya86 (Jun 11, 2019)

I missed Showcase, but I will be at the Director's Spotlight tomorrow. Let me know if anyone is down to meet and exchange introductions (I'll be bring my index cards, the ones I haven't memorized yet). 

Cheers,


----------



## Gaylaskan (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey all, congrats on getting in! Second year screenwriter here. A friend in West Hollywood is looking for a roommate July 1st. He's got a large two bedroom, with a large cat. Get in touch if you're interested: markskeelewilson@gmail.com


----------



## Kira (Jun 13, 2019)

Gaylaskan said:


> Second year screenwriter here.


We haven't left yet


----------



## divmoh247 (Jun 17, 2019)

Did any of the international students get their I-20 yet?


----------



## amlena (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyone start registering for classes yet? My appointment time is Thursday and I have no idea what to even go for other than class 430  ?


----------



## divmoh247 (Jun 19, 2019)

amlena said:


> Anyone start registering for classes yet? My appointment time is Thursday and I have no idea what to even go for other than class 430  ?



How did you figure out when your appointment time was?


----------



## amlena (Jun 19, 2019)

MyUCLA > Classes > Enrollment Appointments

I was expecting some sort of email with more info, but nothing yet. ?‍♀️


----------



## TheLucasAbreu (Jun 21, 2019)

I called them just now. I was told that we need not worry about it, that all of our classes are guaranteed. When we find out will be up to the advisor but we don't need to stress out about this.


----------



## Kira (Jul 2, 2019)

amlena said:


> Anyone start registering for classes yet? My appointment time is Thursday and I have no idea what to even go for other than class 430  ?





Lucabreu96 said:


> I called them just now. I was told that we need not worry about it, that all of our classes are guaranteed. When we find out will be up to the advisor but we don't need to stress out about this.


Yeah don't worry about registering for classes! They will walk you through it, most likely in August or September. Some classes you can't even register for until the first week, but TFT // your second years won't leave you in the dust


----------



## Chris W (Jul 7, 2019)

2020 thread has been created in case you are applying again:





__





						UCLA MFA Screenwriting 2019
					

Someone has any idea of the status? I have applied to the MFA in Screenwriting.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## divmoh247 (Jul 14, 2019)

Hey @JLWilco, was just wondering about that facebook group the first years were gonna make. A couple of classmates and i were messaging because we're finding the whole housing situation a bit difficult and thought it would be great to pair up with anyone else also looking for houses together!


----------



## JLWilco (Jul 14, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hey @JLWilco, was just wondering about that facebook group the first years were gonna make. A couple of classmates and i were messaging because we're finding the whole housing situation a bit difficult and thought it would be great to pair up with anyone else also looking for houses together!



Heya!  I know my class is currently forming a social committee, the folks who will be in charge of organizing social events as well as creating/managing your facebook group.  If I hear any more about its progress, I can let folks in the thread know.  

As far as housing goes, I recently found a housing group on facebook just for UCLA, that may be of some help if you're looking for housing near campus.  





__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Isabellagrcia (Jul 19, 2019)

divmoh247 said:


> Hey @JLWilco, was just wondering about that facebook group the first years were gonna make. A couple of classmates and i were messaging because we're finding the whole housing situation a bit difficult and thought it would be great to pair up with anyone else also looking for houses together!


Any chance I could sneak into that group looking for roommates/places, please?


----------



## JLWilco (Jul 19, 2019)

Isabellagrcia said:


> Any chance I could sneak into that group looking for roommates/places, please?



If I'm not mistaken you should be able to just request access to the group at the link I posted above.


----------



## JLWilco (Jul 25, 2019)

Heads up: if you were an accepted student you should be getting an invite to the Facebook group today!  If not let me know and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## StarChild (Aug 9, 2019)

Hey all! We’re gonna have a meetup if anyone’s interested and available on 8/24.






						FILMSCHOOL.ORG MEETUP 8/24
					

Hey guys, I figured we would do another meet up with hopefully more people down in LA now for school! I was hoping for a location more central to SoCal as a whole this time, so I'm setting it in Downey. Sorry if it's random, I've never even been there myself. Just seems like a good central...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Chris W (Oct 8, 2019)

To those that applied last year.... Be sure to update your application in the Film School Application database with as much info as you can.

See this example application to see how you can fully utilize the system:






						SAMPLE MFA Application 2019
					

This is a sample Application to showcase the various features of the Tracker



					www.filmschool.org
				




The more data the better to help future applicants. Thank you! ?


----------

